# Goodfellas Run into Finals!!!



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

So I thought it would be a good time to open a new journal now the next phase has begun  .

This past Sunday I competed in the UKBFF North West Warrington Show and won the Beginners Bodybuilding Class. This qualifies me for the British Finals in October. This was always the aim so now the plan is to slightly rebound then back on the diet ready to smash finals 

Here's some photos from this past weekend 





































Training has gone back to my original plan when I started with @hilly. Similar circumstances too... Coming of low kcals and onto slightly higher carbs/kcals.

3 days on 1 day off

HEAVY CHEST/PUMP BACK

HEAVY ARMS/PUMP DELTS

HEAVY QUADS/PUMP HAMSTRINGS

HEAVY BACK/PUMP CHEST

HEAVY DELTS/PUMP ARMS

HEAVY HAMSTRINGS/PUMP QUADS

Calves/Abs alternated after every workout.

Cardio now at x6 30 mins fasted on Stairmaster.

Macros now at:

Protein - 275g

Carbs - 270g

Fats - 38g

One cheat meal a week on a Saturday night.

Going on holiday on May 22nd for ten days but will still be training and doing cardio as and when I can 

21 weeks till the British 

Any questions just ask!!!

Oh and last treat meal from last night


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY CHEST/PUMP BACK

Incline Hammer Press max set 60kg x 8

Incline Dumbbell Press max set 45kg x 8

Decline Bench Press max set 80kg x 12

Pec Deck Muscle Round with 5 second held at squeeze

Giant set for Back, 4 rounds of:

Underhand Hammer Pulldown

Underhand Hammer Row

Dumbbell Bent Over Row

T Bar Row

Great first proper session back in the gym 

Humongous pump!!! Training with a fellow bb'er now too and really helped with a few forced reps/negatives. Plus nice to train with someone as focused as me 

Real emphasis going forward on actual contracting the target muscle and not just moving weight... Doing minimum 3 second negative on all reps and really trying to use the muscle, rather than just move weight from A to B something I've been very guilty of before. Thinking of intention and increasing my mind muscle connection, really think this will reap its rewards going forward! Bodybuilder not a weightlifter after all 

Heavy Arms/Pump Delts tomorrow


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Well done mate! Looking mean n lean there buddy... Keep focused for The British come October :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate, can't wait to see you when you take it to next level


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree about feeling the target muscle do the work, when I started doing that instead of just moving weight I progressed loads. How far out will prep officially start or too early to say? And will you still be in the beginners class at finals? I'm not sure how it works.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sciatic said:


> Well done mate! Looking mean n lean there buddy... Keep focused for The British come October :thumb:


Thank you @sciatic. Nice to have you in here!!

100% fully focused on the British mate. Honestly never wanted to succeed at something so much in my life


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> In mate, can't wait to see you when you take it to next level


Next level is upon on us mate 

The REAL next level and I mean freak monster status next level will be when I have a 15 month off season prior to my next show after finals.... Warrington 2017


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I agree about feeling the target muscle do the work, when I started doing that instead of just moving weight I progressed loads. How far out will prep officially start or too early to say? And will you still be in the beginners class at finals? I'm not sure how it works.


12 weeks matey 

And it'll be all those who have qualified for the finals in the beginners class... So best of beginners


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In of course...


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> In of course...


Thank you buddy


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

So IN for this @Goodfella!!!!

Looking forward to what you and hilly can do between now and October, with your work ethic and his brains, the mind boggles!!!!!

Your veins in those pics are ****ing huge lol, amazing conditioning:cool:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Thank you buddy


I need to stop looking at your Instagram whilst cutting!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> I need to stop looking at your Instagram whilst cutting!!


Food porno follow :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> So IN for this @Goodfella!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to what you and hilly can do between now and October, with your work ethic and his brains, the mind boggles!!!!!
> 
> Your veins in those pics are ****ing huge lol, amazing conditioning:cool:


Yessssss buddy!!! Always good having you in here @Sharpy76

Should make some nice gains before diet then staying lean can grow initially into the show again  and bring even nastier condition!!!!

Yeah buddy s'alllll about the veinage


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Next level is upon on us mate
> 
> The REAL next level and I mean freak monster status next level will be when I have a 15 month off season prior to my next show after finals.... Warrington 2017


The size you pack on in those 15 months, just keep passing it onto me


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

In for this @Goodfella looking forward to seeing what improvements you can make :thumbup1:

On a different note on the comparison photo with 2nd and 3rd is it just me or does guy on the left look like hes got tan running down him lol?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> In for this @Goodfella looking forward to seeing what improvements you can make :thumbup1:
> 
> On a different note on the comparison photo with 2nd and 3rd is it just me or does guy on the left look like hes got tan running down him lol?


That's because the coach he had backstage (coaches weren't meant to be allowed backstage either!!!) basically put him through a full workout lol. Guy was sweating buckets. I was quietly laughing to myself 

Thank you buddy!!!


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> That's because the coach he had backstage (coaches weren't meant to be allowed backstage either!!!) basically put him through a full workout lol. Guy was sweating buckets. I was quietly laughing to myself
> 
> Thank you buddy!!!


Haha fair enough mate, wonder if he will learn not to do that next time now :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tonight was....

HEAVY ARMS/PUMP DELTS

Preacher Curl Machine max set 74kg x 8 with triple drop set finish

Incline DB Curls max set 12.5kg x 12 with drop set and isotension to finish

EZ Cable Curl Muscle Round

V Bar Pushdowns max set 45kg x 12 with triple drop

CGBP on Smith max set 80kg x 11 with double rest pause

Overhead Rope Extension Muscle Round

Giant set for Delts, 4 rounds 12-15 reps

Standing Laterals

Hammer Press

Rear Laterals

Facing Hammer Press

Once again humongous pump, really developing a strong mm connection now I'm lifting with intention not just merely moving weight, never again!!!... Body loving the extra food, I'm absolutely ravenous all the time though . But wary of fat gain at this point so as always being neo nazi and sticking to the plan like a good boy 

Cannot wait for Heavy Quads/Pump Hamstrings tomorrow! TIME TO GROW


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Will be a good read, great to have a finals journal up on here,

Need to sort those posing faces out though lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

bail said:


> Will be a good read, great to have a finals journal up on here,
> 
> Need to sort those posing faces out though lol


Correction.... Need to sort all of my posing out 

Thanks buddy!! Can't wait for finals


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

IN :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> IN :thumb:


Yeah buddy. Great to have you in


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

In.

To be honest, mate, your posing faces are something between a look of "proud you dressed yourself for the first time" and "came in my pants just now." The other stuff is spot on though XD


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Andas said:


> In.
> 
> To be honest, mate, your posing faces are something between a look of "proud you dressed yourself for the first time" and "came in my pants just now." The other stuff is spot on though XD


Haha cheers for the honesty :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY QUADS/PUMP HAMSTRINGS/CALVES

Leg Extensions max set 96kg x 12 with triple drop set - all reps with squeeze from the hip at top toes pointing upwards forcing them towards shins

Leg Press max set 300kg x 12 with triple drop set. Feet narrow and low, pushing through heels, bringing knees right into chest and pausing.

Hack Squats max set 50kg x 12 - last set rest paused to 20. Feet completely together. Pause in hole.

Hammer V Squat Muscle Round with duck stance (heels together, toes outwards) 80kg

Tri set for Hamstrings, 3 rounds, 20 reps of:

Lying Leg Curls

High and Wide Leg Press

SLDL

10 sets of Standing Calve Raises working up to 115kg then back down.

****ing loved that, mind muscle connection was better than it's ever been in my legs..... Form was 100% and felt I was contracting my legs not just moving weight. Legs now numb . Day off tomorrow, just cardio. Pics and weight to boss.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Following this brother


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> Following this brother


Cheers my mate. Smash this weekend


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Little update a week post show... 7lbs up


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY BACK/PUMP CHEST/ABS

Underhand Hammer Pulldown Machine max set 60kg x 9 with drop set

Bent Over Row max set 120kg x 9 last set rest paused to 12

Underhand Cable Row max set 67kg x 10 with a triple drop set

Rack Deadlifts from shins Muscle Round @ 140kg

Tri set for Chest, 3 rounds, 8-12 reps

Decline Hammer Press

Hammer Grip DB's together Flat Press

Hands on bench extended stretch press ups

3 sets of 20 reps on Hammer Crunches

Another cracking workout.... Pumps are insane, and general feeling in the muscle soooo much better now I'm 100% focusing on it 

See my Instagram is full of people who have competed in the last couple of weeks completely blowing it on their diets lol bragging about zero ****s given days and bulking now on 4k plus kcals. Don't get me wrong my cheat last night was huge but I'm still doing 30 mins stairs every morning and eating 2.5k kcals, sticking to this like the neo nazi I am haha. Each to their own I suppose!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> HEAVY BACK/PUMP CHEST/ABS
> 
> Underhand Hammer Pulldown Machine max set 60kg x 9 with drop set
> 
> ...


Mate you've got the perfect attitude and that's why you're gonna go far IMO.

It's not easy being dedicated like you but you make it look so easy!

Eyes on the prize fella, you're gonna do well in this game.

I see your cheat on Instagram, I wasn't jealous, nope not one little bit.......cvnt:lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Mate you've got the perfect attitude and that's why you're gonna go far IMO.
> 
> It's not easy being dedicated like you but you make it look so easy!
> 
> ...


Haha it's hard mate ain't going lie but remembering bigger picture 

It was fcuking epic mate no lying.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Wow you look so much better than the other two, and the guy on the left has the worst gyno I have seen in a while, lol.


Thank you buddy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY DELTS/PUMP ARMS/CALVES

Standing Laterals max set 20kg x 12 with drop set to finish

Rear Pec Deck max set 96kg x 13 with triple drop set to finish

Cable Rope Front Raise max set 24.5kg x 12 with triple drop set to finish

Hammer Press max set 120kg with drop set to finish

Giant Set for Arms, 4 rounds, 10-12 reps:

Rope Hammer Curls

Overhead Rope Extension

EZ Close Grip Curls

Seated EZ Cable Extensions

3 sets of Seated Calve Raises done DC style.

Done 

Huge pump in arms, still sore from other day :lol: same with legs and it's heavy Hammys/pump quads tomorrow.... Should be interesting! Appetite is through the roof and constantly hot. Think metab is in a good place


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work mate, you are doing so well


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good work mate, you are doing so well


Thank you buddy  as are you mate!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Post contest ab check . Happy with where things are at, feel nicely full and lean!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY HAMMYS/PUMP QUADS

Squats max set 140kg x 10 all way down pause at bottom, firing through the heels. Drop set to finish with 1 & 1/4 reps

Hammer Lying Leg Curls max set 20kg per side x 12 with rest pause on final set

Standing Leg Curls max set 12.5kg per side x 20 last set rest paused

Romanian Deadlift max set 100kg x 11 last set rest paused

Superset for Quads, 3 rounds, 20 reps:

Leg Extensions

Forward Facing Hammer V Squats

Leg Press Duck Stance 3 sets reps at 50,75,100

2 sets of Hammer Crunches

Few additions came today for my cream of rice 










Got a tefal actifry coming tomorrow too  for them post workout fries!!!!!!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> HEAVY HAMMYS/PUMP QUADS
> 
> Squats max set 140kg x 10 all way down pause at bottom, firing through the heels. Drop set to finish with 1 & 1/4 reps
> 
> ...


Do you not just mix flavored way with your rice flour?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Do you not just mix flavored way with your rice flour?


Well yeah mate but chocolate sauce makes it fcuk loads tastier!!!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Well yeah mate but chocolate sauce makes it fcuk loads tastier!!!!


haha can't argue with that 

Oh and btw your avi is tiny, can barely see it?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> haha can't argue with that
> 
> Oh and btw your avi is tiny, can barely see it?


Pics on first page mate. Should be this


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY CHEST/PUMP BACK

Incline Hammer Press max set 55kg per side x 10 with double drop to finish

Incline DB Press max set 40kg x 9 with drop set to finish done hammer style (DB's pushed together)

Decline Bench Press max set 80kg x 11 wide grip last rest paused to 14

Muscle Round on Pec Deck with 40kg

Giant set for Back, 4 rounds, 15 reps:

Hammer Pulldown

Straight Arm Pulldown

Underhand Pulldown

Wide Grip Machine Row

3 sets of 50 leg press calve press

Probably the best workout I've ever had "mind muscle" & "connection" wise I've ever had with my chest. Literally no delt/triceps feeling at all just felt pec, looked sooooo full afterwards too 

These were taken this morning post cardio no food/pump


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Still looking dry as fvck @Goodfella!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Still looking dry as fvck @Goodfella!!!


Body is crying out for food lol. Kcals around 2.5k, cardio still 30 mins stairs everyday 3 days on one off training.... Should bloody think I'm looking at least ok condition wise . Cheat Saturday will be brutal


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Body is crying out for food lol. Kcals around 2.5k, cardio still 30 mins stairs everyday 3 days on one off training.... Should bloody think I'm looking at least ok condition wise . Cheat Saturday will be brutal


Still keeping diet nice and tight then!

I look forward to the pics of said cheat.........NOT:lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Still keeping diet nice and tight then!
> 
> I look forward to the pics of said cheat.........NOT:lol:


I'm a neo nazi year round mate. Hate hate hate not having a plan. I get a kick out of weighing everything all the time lol off season etc. no extras either, no little this little that. Save it all for cheat 

Google slutty brownies


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> I'm a neo nazi year round mate. Hate hate hate not having a plan. I get a kick out of weighing everything all the time lol off season etc. no extras either, no little this little that. Save it all for cheat
> 
> Google slutty brownies


Great mindset mate.

I'm gonna do my hardest to be like that from now tbh. If I don't have a plan that's when I start going off the rails and it's a slippery slope from there....

I wont be Google slutty brownies if you don't mind:lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Great mindset mate.
> 
> I'm gonna do my hardest to be like that from now tbh. If I don't have a plan that's when I start going off the rails and it's a slippery slope from there....
> 
> I wont be Google slutty brownies if you don't mind:lol:


Only way for me mate. All or nothing.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY ARMS/PUMP DELTS

Trained at old gym today so weights don't match on machines!

Preacher Curl Machine max set 50kg x 10 with triple drop set to finish

Incline DB Curl max set 12.5kg x 11 with drop set to finish

EZ Cable Curl Muscle Round

V Bar Pushdown max set 80kg x 12 with triple drop set to finish

CGBP on Smith minus bar weight max set 80kg x 13 final set rest paused to 15

Overhead Rope Extension Muscle Round

Giant set for Delts, 4 rounds, 12 reps each

Rear Pec Deck

Forward Facing Shoulder Press Machine

Seated Laterals

Shoulder Press Machine

3 sets of 20 Crunches

Big time pump today 

Dropped 5lbs since Tuesday... Tried that Beta Cyclic Dextrin from MP... Blew up my guts and bloated me to high hell, dropped it there and then. On the proper HBCD now. Weight today 196lbs, dropped all that bloat and about half stone heavier than stage


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> HEAVY ARMS/PUMP DELTS
> 
> Trained at old gym today so weights don't match on machines!
> 
> ...


What brand hbcd mate?

Look great btw very dry still

Maybe just try not smile in the poses lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

bail said:


> What brand hbcd mate?
> 
> Look great btw very dry still
> 
> Maybe just try not smile in the poses lol


Maybe just don't comment on my face 

BP mate


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looking bloody awesome @Goodfella!!!

You must be chuffed with how things are progressing?! Seriously, you look fantastic, lean, dry and veiny as fvck.

Keep it up!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking bloody awesome @Goodfella!!!
> 
> You must be chuffed with how things are progressing?! Seriously, you look fantastic, lean, dry and veiny as fvck.
> 
> Keep it up!


Thank you @Sharpy76 

I really am. Been a very hard week tbh. Energy been low and body has been craving food.... But as per not strayed from plan and pics today make it well worth it, plus it's cheat tomorrow :lol:

Proper mind fcuk mid week gaining 5lbs on sh1tty carb supp lol glad it's all off haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking tip top per usual mate


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

how long you planning on keeping cals at 2.5k for mate when the finals is not till october?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Looking tip top per usual mate


Thanks buddy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

geordie_paul said:


> how long you planning on keeping cals at 2.5k for mate when the finals is not till october?


Me and @hilly will take it week by week and assess and change when necessary, still got 8 odd weeks to push food up before diet. In fact kcals increased today


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

From yesterday at Emporium Gym Birmingham

Again different gym so log weights as best as I can

HEAVY QUADS/PUMP HAMS

Leg Extensions max set 4plts with triple drop set, partials, need to finish

Leg Press max set 8plts per side with triple drop set to finish

Pendulum Squat Machine (unreal bit of kit) max set 20kg x 12 last set rest paused to 20

Hammer V Squat Muscle Round

Tri set for Hammys, 3 rounds, 20 reps

Seated Leg Curls

Lying Leg Curls

Plate SLDL

3 sets of Seated Calve Raises

Went bodypower yesterday... My first one and overall I think it was abit of a let down. I did love it but I just think it's missing a main focus point e.g a show. After a few laps round and having loads of nut butter samples I was done in and ready to train .

Picked up loads of clothes, also some Anabolic Designs Grazed.

Here's some pics:










IMO no one of them where great to talk to all abit take pic and **** off mentality lol

I did meet @Pscarb and had a great long chat to him about competing and his video prep series. Really really nice guy and great to meet fellow board member!!










Also met Sasan again for the 2nd time and IMHO he's fast becoming my favourite bodybuilder. Literally spent 20 minutes talking to him and you could tell he actually wanted to talk to me not just looking round for an exit . Asked me about my prep etc and just all round sound guy.










Last nights cheat 










Weighed 198lbs yesterday... So 10lbs up 2 weeks post show. Muffin been added into the diet so carbs around 310g now. Happy Sunday folks


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Cheat meal round 2 about to begin . I've caved for a change boys


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Cheat meal round 2 about to begin . I've caved for a change boys


It's a slippery slope from here in mate.

20st fat ass by October

I just had my cheat meal, large dominos with chicken strippers, I'm now in a carb coma sweating my tits off:lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> It's a slippery slope from here in mate.
> 
> 20st fat ass by October
> 
> I just had my cheat meal, large dominos with chicken strippers, I'm now in a carb coma sweating my tits off:lol:


Thank **** I'm dieting in July lol or you'd be right.

Pizza done... Nap. Nightcap of ice cream


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Thank **** I'm dieting in July lol or you'd be right.
> 
> Pizza done... Nap. Nightcap of ice cream


Ahhhh, you'll only be an 18st fat ass by then!

Ben & Jerrys Karamel Sutra and a Millie's Cookie slice for me


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Ahhhh, you'll only be an 18st fat ass by then!
> 
> Ben & Jerrys Karamel Sutra and a Millie's Cookie slice for me


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How many calories you maintaining on ATM mate?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> How many calories you maintaining on ATM mate?


Minus this weekend ??

Diet at 2.9k at mo buddy.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Minus this weekend ??
> 
> Diet at 2.9k at mo buddy.


Nice middle ground then mate!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY BACK/PUMP CHEST

Underhand Lat Pulldowns max set 91kg x 11 last set with triple drop set to finish

Bent Over Rows max set 120kg x 10 last set rest paused to 13

Underhand Cable Row max set 70kg x 11 with triple drop set to finish

Muscle Round on Rack Pulls with 145kg. Really trying to contract my lats.

Tri set for Chest, 3 rounds, 12 reps of each:

Pec Deck

Incline Hammer DB Press

Flat Bench

3 x 20 Rope Crunches

Did an additional 30 minutes HIIT on Stairmaster after last nights unplanned cheat lol. Proper out of character and disappointed I slipped like that tbh. However what's done is done and tbh got a great pump at least :lol:

Few post workout back shots


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY DELTS/PUMP ARMS/ABS/CALVES

At old gym again... Back to regular gym tomorrow, free weight exercises still progressed, machines different tho

Standing Laterals max set 20kg x 12 with drop set to finish with ISO hold

Rear Pec Deck max set 91kg x 14 with triple drop set to finish

Rope Front Cable Raise max set 40kg x 11 with triple drop set to finish

Hammer Shoulder Press max set 120kg x 7 with double drop plus partials to finish

Giant set for Arms, 4 rounds, 15 reps each:

Rope Hammers

Incline DB Skullcrushers

DB Spider Curls

Rope Pushdowns

3 sets of 20 Rope Crunches

Lying Leg Press Calve Raises 3 sets of 20

Getting some great pumps lately... Might be the addition of a muffin/Poptart pre workout


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY HAMSTRINGS/PUMP QUADS

Squats max set 140kg x 9 full rom drop set to finish

Hammer Independent Lying Leg Curl max set 20kg per leg x 11 last rest paused to 14

Standing Leg Curl max set 17.5kg x 12 last rest paused to 16 with ISO hold to finish

SLDL max set 100kg x 12 last set rest paused to 14

Quad Pump:

Leg Extension supersetted with Hammer V Squat 3 sets of 20 of each

Leg Press with low duck stance 3 sets - 50,75,100 reps.

Thought I'd brave the leggings. The embarrassment of how puny my legs are helped me hit them harder at least


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> HEAVY HAMSTRINGS/PUMP QUADS
> 
> Squats max set 140kg x 9 full rom drop set to finish
> 
> ...


They Jordan trainers ur wearing there mate? What kind or get a pic for me next sesh 

PS looking gooooooood! (no ****)


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Where you from bud? And where do you train?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TITO said:


> They Jordan trainers ur wearing there mate? What kind or get a pic for me next sesh
> 
> PS looking gooooooood! (no ****)












Also have these










Then getting these


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Where you from bud? And where do you train?


May I ask why lol?

Midlands based mate.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Love em! Like your style!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TITO said:


> Love em! Like your style!!!


Mate that's the beginning lol soooo many I want


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> May I ask why lol?
> 
> Midlands based mate.


Where do you live?

What room are the Jordans in?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Goodfella said:


> May I ask why lol?
> 
> Midlands based mate.


Of course mate :thumb: was literally just curios, saw you did Warrington show and that's local to me so thought you may be local! Sorry if you didn't want too let out your location aha!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Of course mate :thumb: was literally just curios, saw you did Warrington show and that's local to me so thought you may be local! Sorry if you didn't want too let out your location aha!


Derby way mate


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Mate that's the beginning lol soooo many I want


Same mate but I never wear them enough to justify price!

Could train in them like you, do you go out in them or just for gym??


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TITO said:


> Same mate but I never wear them enough to justify price!
> 
> Could train in them like you, do you go out in them or just for gym??


Both mate!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY CHEST/PUMP BACK/CALVES/ABS

Incline Hammer Press max set 60kg per side x 9 with triple drop set to finish

Incline DB Press max set 40kg x 11 with drop set hammer db press to finish

Decline Bench Press max set 90kg x 11 with drop set to finish

Muscle Round on Pec Deck

Giant set for Back, 4 Rounds, 12 reps:

Underhand Hammer Row

Wide Grip Hammer Row

Neutral Grip Assisted Pull Ups

DB Bent Over Rows

Standing Calve Raises supersetted with Bodyweight Calve Raises 3 sets

3 sets Hammer Crunches

Pre holiday pics and weight tomorrow morning


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good thing it's payday Friday; getting one of those chip things


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Good thing it's payday Friday; getting one of those chip things


Do your chicken in there too bud. Comes out perfectly moist


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Do your chicken in there too bud. Comes out perfectly moist


I normally just buy the frozen cooked strips mate so probably will just throw em in for a few minutes at the end!

How long do u normally put the chips in for?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> I normally just buy the frozen cooked strips mate so probably will just throw em in for a few minutes at the end!
> 
> How long do u normally put the chips in for?


Potato you mean lol?

Depends on weight 300g of potato takes about 25 mins to get nicely crispy with 1 kcal spray.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Potato you mean lol?
> 
> Depends on weight 300g of potato takes about 25 mins to get nicely crispy with 1 kcal spray.


Yeah my bad 

Cheers bud


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Right mofos of on hols now .

Will update daily as hotel has wifi to show you my fat ass 

Weight this morning 205lbs. Pics below 




























Time to relax, recharge and get ready to smash finals


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Enjoy the holiday mate you deserve it


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Enjoy your @Goodfella and let your hair down, it's well deserved!!!

Still looking dry and lean despite ALL those cheats


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

have a good holiday man itl do you some mega good to be fair! resting and relaxing probably feels like its come at a good time!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Enjoy the holiday mate you deserve it


Thank you buddy will do


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Enjoy your @Goodfella and let your hair down, it's well deserved!!!
> 
> Still looking dry and lean despite ALL those cheats


Thank you my mate. Just going to relax and chill. Will do me world of good and really help me recharge ready to smash finals 

Haha let's see I how look in ten days


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> have a good holiday man itl do you some mega good to be fair! resting and relaxing probably feels like its come at a good time!


Yes it has tbh mate. Rest up and relax still training daily but nothing hardcore just pump these carbs about .

Come back and gear up for finals.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Well back off holidays now. Had a cracking time with the missus! Food was unreal.. Fresh cooked meats at breakfast, lunch and dinner. All quality stuff tbh, got to try sushi for the first time which was amazing too .

Trained all but 2 morning aswell. Did 30 mins cardio and a pump/circuit workout of either push/pull or legs. Gym wasn't amazing but enough to get something of merit in.

Some (lots ) of water/fat has been put on over the 10 days.... Back to the grind now, will check in with boss come weekend once some of this water has gone.

By the 4/5th day I wanted my structure and training back, by day 7/8 I was dying for it lol. But I feel the holiday did me mentally a world of good and I feel 100% physically and mentally refreshed for finals now. Prep hasn't officially begun (boss might say different come check in lol) but I'm treating this as the start now. Time to grind 

That said trained this morning.

Did 30 minutes cardio on Stairmaster as per usual, ate, waited 30 odd mins then....

HEAVY CHEST/PUMP BACK & CALVES

Incline Hammer Press max set 62.5kg per side x 11 with double drop to finish

Incline DB Press max set 50kg x 8 with drop set to finish

Decline Bench Press max set 100kg x 10 drop set to finish

Muscle Round on Pec Deck with 54kg

Giant set for Back, 4 rounds, 12 reps of each:

Underhand Hammer Row

Facing Away Close Grip Pulldown

Wide Grip Hammer Row

DB Bent Over Rows

Standing Calve Raises max set 115kg x 15 with triple drop set to finish.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Well back off holidays now. Had a cracking time with the missus! Food was unreal.. Fresh cooked meats at breakfast, lunch and dinner. All quality stuff tbh, got to try sushi for the first time which was amazing too .
> 
> Trained all but 2 morning aswell. Did 30 mins cardio and a pump/circuit workout of either push/pull or legs. Gym wasn't amazing but enough to get something of merit in.
> 
> ...


Great to see you back mate!!

Been following your epic meal pics on Instagram, looks like you had a great holiday and some quality time with the missus!

Run in to the finals now bud!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Great to see you back mate!!
> 
> Been following your epic meal pics on Instagram, looks like you had a great holiday and some quality time with the missus!
> 
> Run in to the finals now bud!!!!


Thanks bud 

Haha glad you liked them, much more interesting than training and selfies .

Yes sir  , body is already loving being back on a structure, looking fuller and a boat load leaner since being back and back on my plan. Dropped sooooo much water lol.

Finals here we come!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY ARMS/PUMP DELTS & ABS

Preacher Curl Machine max set 81kg x 9 with triple drop to finish

Seated DB Curls max set 15kg x 9 with drop set to finish

Muscle Round on Standing Unilateral Cable Curls with 13.5kg per arm

Push downs max set 56kg x 8 with drop to finish

Smith CGBP max set 120kg x 5 drop to finish

Muscle Round on Overhead Rope Extensions with 36kg

Giant set for Delts, 4 rounds, 12 reps each:

Bent Over Laterals

Plate Front Raises

Standing Laterals

Hammer Press

3 sets of 20 Hammer Crunches

Great workout, feeling nice and strong. Body running a lot better now back off hols and back on routine... Already dropped a lot of water, digestion is back to normal and energy is rising. So all is well


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good stuff mate, glad you back on it! Now work off all that food


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good stuff mate, glad you back on it! Now work off all that food


Haha  all turned to muscle mate I swear lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY QUADS/PUMP HAMMYS & CALVES

Leg Extensions max set 117kg x 12 triple drop to finish, last drop 21 style

Leg Press with narrow stance, pause at bottom max set 400kg x 12 last set rest pause style

Hack Squat feet together and high max set 80kg x 12 last set rest paused

Muscle Round on Hammer V Squat forward facing with duck stance at 120kg

Tri set for Hammys, 3 rounds, 20 reps:

Lying Leg Curls

Plate SLDL

Seated Leg Curls

3 sets of Leg Press Calve Raises.

Done


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looked savage on the video


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Looked savage on the video


Savage mean good??


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Savage mean good??


Yea, working your ass off


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Quick update on how I'm looking. Excuse tan lines


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

2 workouts to update on:

HEAVY BACK/PUMP CHEST

Underhand Hammer Pulldown Machine max set 65kg x 10 triple drop to finish

Bent Over Row max set 125kg x 12 rest paused last set

Close Grip Cable Row max set 97kg x 11 with triple drop to finish with dead stop reps

Muscle Round on Rack Deads with 150kg

Tri set for Chest, 3 rounds, 12 reps

Incline Bench

Incline Hammer Grip DB Press

Flat Bench Hammer Press

Today was....

HEAVY DELTS/PUMP ARMS

Seated Laterals max set 20kg x 10 with drop set and ISO hold to finish

Reverse Pec Deck max set 102.5kg x 15 with triple drop to finish

Lying Rope Front Raise max set 19kg x 12 last set rest paused

Hammer Press max set 120kg x 11 with drop set to finish counting half rep full rep as one

Giant set for Arms, 4 rounds, 15 reps

Rope Hammer

Pushdowns

High Cable Preachers

Overhead Rope Extensions










Last nights grub 

Couldn't fit the mash on the plate lol


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Post a link to your instaggram again mate! Gotta get in on that


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Andas said:


> Post a link to your instaggram again mate! Gotta get in on that


Search EddOldfield pt mate


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Best. Pizza. Ever.

You was right @Goodfella, I'm totally converted to Papa Johns now, it was bloody gorgeous.

Freshest, best pizza I've ever had and I've had a fair few lol!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Best. Pizza. Ever.
> 
> You was right @Goodfella, I'm totally converted to Papa Johns now, it was bloody gorgeous.
> 
> Freshest, best pizza I've ever had and I've had a fair few lol!


It's unreal bud. Almost like cheese bread, less tomato sauce than normal ones!

Told you I wouldn't screw your cheat 

You want to try there cookie dessert it's amazing  and I fancy their cinnapie too! **** me I'm born to be a fatty


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

It should be good looking at the prices! :tt2:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> It should be good looking at the prices! :tt2:


No more than dominos lol. Plus if you ring they do 50% of pizzas if you spend 35 quid and two people always will.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> No more than dominos lol. Plus if you ring they do 50% of pizzas if you spend 35 quid and two people always will.


Dominos is also expensive haha! Will have to try them soon though.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> It should be good looking at the prices! :tt2:


Can't put a price on a decent cheat meal mate

I've stuck to the plan for 3wks solid no deviations so when I cheat, I cheat with style:lol:

£30 for 2 XXL pizzas is too bad tbh. Obviously compared to frozen jobbies it is but dominos and Pizza Hut are all the same, but Pizza Hut is fvcking rank IMO!

Papa Johns for life now!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Can't put a price on a decent cheat meal mate
> 
> I've stuck to the plan for 3wks solid no deviations so when I cheat, I cheat with style:lol:
> 
> ...


Mate you and me have the same mind lmao. Pizza Hut **** honestly awful pizza.

Use 50% offer next time tho bud!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Mate you and me have the same mind lmao. Pizza Hut **** honestly awful pizza.
> 
> Use 50% offer next time tho bud!!


Pizza huts dough bases are all pre made, they literally grab it out of a drawer and fill it up, fvcking minging. And they're greasy as fvck too!

Defo use the 50% next time. Is it on all the time if you spend over £35 then?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Pizza huts dough bases are all pre made, they literally grab it out of a drawer and fill it up, fvcking minging. And they're greasy as fvck too!
> 
> Defo use the 50% next time. Is it on all the time if you spend over £35 then?


Yeah mate I always ring and say I've got the 50% off offer on pizzas and always cool. Means you've got money for sides


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Yeah mate I always ring and say I've got the 50% off offer on pizzas and always cool. Means you've got money for sides


Don't they ever ask you to prove it?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Don't they ever ask you to prove it?


No it's just a standard


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY HAMMYS/PUMP QUADS

Squats max set 140kg x 10 with double drop to finish. All reps just in the hole

Hammer Lying Leg Curl max set 40kg x 12 last rest paused

Cable Standing Leg Curl max set 25kg x 15 last rest paused

Hammer SLDL max set 50kg x 20

Superset for Quads, 20 reps minimum, 3 sets:

Leg Extension SS Hammer V Front Squat

Then Leg Press to finish:

50 reps

75 reps

100 reps

Legs spent!!!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I noticed you mentioned on Instagram that you have no red meat in your diet @Goodfella?!

Fvck that, I live for my extra lean steak mince chilli every night, couldn't hack just chicken all day!

Is there any reason for that mate?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> I noticed you mentioned on Instagram that you have no red meat in your diet @Goodfella?!
> 
> Fvck that, I live for my extra lean steak mince chilli every night, couldn't hack just chicken all day!
> 
> Is there any reason for that mate?


Dude I know lol. Just what diet has been set at mate. I grow well of red meat tbh. Chicken mince does taste dammmm good tho!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY CHEST/PUMP BACK

Incline Hammer Press max set 80kg per side followed by 65kg per side x 8

Incline DB Press max set 50kg x 10 with drop to finish

Decline Bench Press max set 120kg x 8 drop set to finish

Muscle Round on Pec Deck with 54kg

Giant set for Back, 4 rounds, 12 reps:

Hammer Pullover

DB Bent Over Row

Hammer Row

DB Pendlay Row

Pic taken post workout


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> HEAVY CHEST/PUMP BACK
> 
> Incline Hammer Press max set 80kg per side followed by 65kg per side x 8
> 
> ...


Dat post workout pump!!

Looking great dude!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Dat post workout pump!!
> 
> Looking great dude!


Thanks matey. Getting rounder/fuller  . Little more growth before finals and I'll be happy!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Definitely looking rounder and fuller, plus in very good condition by the looks of it, 6 week prep this time?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Definitely looking rounder and fuller, plus in very good condition by the looks of it, 6 week prep this time?


Cheers mate 

Man I wish lol. Although kcals quite tight and cardio pretty high so feels abit like prep already :lol:

Tan and good lightning making me look leaner


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Man I wish lol. Although kcals quite tight and cardio pretty high so feels abit like prep already :lol:
> 
> Tan and good lightning making me look leaner


Keeping things tight now means an easier prep and you can just cruise in.

Still in cracking shape though mate, nice and full, lean and vascular. Considering you went on hols for 10 days too, I'd say you've done bloody amazing post comp!!!!

Fatty


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Oh, and where did your missus get that PB you posted on Instagram???

From what I could find, only Harvey Nicholls stock it. Fvck that, probably cost about a grand in there lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Keeping things tight now means an easier prep and you can just cruise in.
> 
> Still in cracking shape though mate, nice and full, lean and vascular. Considering you went on hols for 10 days too, I'd say you've done bloody amazing post comp!!!!
> 
> Fatty


Thanks mate, done me world of good to hear that tbh  can be mental struggle being this level of body fat after being in show condition!

Not prep just yet tho so maybe squeeze a papa johns in before the start of it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Oh, and where did your missus get that PB you posted on Instagram???
> 
> From what I could find, only Harvey Nicholls stock it. Fvck that, probably cost about a grand in there lol


Asda mate 

They do these aswell 

PB & Banana

PB & Honey


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks mate, done me world of good to hear that tbh  can be mental struggle being this level of body fat after being in show condition!
> 
> Not prep just yet tho so maybe squeeze a papa johns in before the start of it


Deffo gotta a squeeze in a Papa Johns! I ain't stopped thinking about it since I had it lol. I tried the missus's one too, she had the pulled pork one. It was nice but the crushed chilli defo gave it a bit too much of a kick for me! It's all about the sausage and pepperoni!!!



Goodfella said:


> Asda mate
> 
> They do these aswell
> 
> ...


Asda?!?! I'm be down there tomorrow!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Deffo gotta a squeeze in a Papa Johns! I ain't stopped thinking about it since I had it lol. I tried the missus's one too, she had the pulled pork one. It was nice but the crushed chilli defo gave it a bit too much of a kick for me! It's all about the sausage and pepperoni!!!
> 
> Asda?!?! I'm be down there tomorrow!!


Mate I do half the works (get rid of olives and add spicy pulled pork) and half sausage pepperoni. Lots of garlic and herb sauce and have BBQ sauce on hand to change up a few slices. Science this pizza lark . Oh and choose 2nd half of missus's pizza so I can bit of that too!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY ARMS/PUMP DELTS

Preacher Machine max set 81kg x 10 triple drop to finish

Seated DB Curls max set 20kg x 11 drop to finish

Rope Hammer Muscle Round with 20kg

Back Supported Pushdowns max set 54kg x 9 triple drop to finish

CGBP max set 120kg x 7 drop to finish

Rope Overhead Muscle Round with 19kg

Giant set for Delts, 4 rounds, 12 reps each.

Standing Laterals

Bent Over Laterals

Angled Hammer Press

Standing DB Press

Bigggggggg pump tonight!! During Delts the pump was agonising in a good way lol. Seem to getting harder and rounder. Wouldn't be surprised if weight is same or down come weigh in. Appetite is through the roof too


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Mate I do half the works (get rid of olives and add spicy pulled pork) and half sausage pepperoni. Lots of garlic and herb sauce and have BBQ sauce on hand to change up a few slices. Science this pizza lark . Oh and choose 2nd half of missus's pizza so I can bit of that too!!!


I'm borrowing this one... Sounds anabolic


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I'm borrowing this one... Sounds anabolic


It's delicious is what it is


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY QUADS/PUMP HAMMYS & CALVES

Leg Extensions max set 124kg x 12 triple drop to finish, last one done 21 style

Leg Press paused in the hole feet narrow and low max set 400kg x 13 last set rest paused

Hack Squat done feet together pause at bottom max set 80kg x 14 last set rest paused

Muscle Round on Front Facing Hammer V Squat with duck stance with 160kg

Tri set for Hammys, 3 rounds, 20 reps.

Lying Leg Curl

DB SLDL

High and Wide Leg Press

3 sets of Calve Raises on Leg Press

Lost 2lbs this week! Down to 208!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY BACK/PUMP CHEST

Underhand Hammer Pulldown Machine max set 70kg per side x 10 double drop to finish

Bent Over Row max set 130kg x 10 last set rest paused

DY Hammer Row max set 120kg x 8 last set rest paused

Muscle Round Rack Deads with 150kg

Tri Set for Chest, 3 Rounds, 12-15 reps

Wide Decline Hammer Press

Floor DB Press

Flat Bench

After this weeks weight loss food has been upped! All from carbs, all around the workout.

Macros now at:

Pro - 284g

Carbs - 374g

Fats - 42g

Thought some might appreciate this weeks cheat meal 










2 Steak Burgers, Brisket, Pulled Pork, Frankfurters, Rib Meat with Buffalo Wings & Chilli Cheese Fries on the side!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good god, that looks amazing!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good god, that looks amazing!!


I can assure you it was


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> HEAVY BACK/PUMP CHEST
> 
> Underhand Hammer Pulldown Machine max set 70kg per side x 10 double drop to finish
> 
> ...


That looks the bvllocks. Did you manage the lot? Silly question really lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Just found this, and also put 2+2 together and worked out who you are on IG too haha! Literally spoke this morning..

Will have a proper read through when back from cinema, but in the meantime who's prepping you? Training looks like elements of Scott Stevensons DC training? So guessing either him, JP or Hilly??


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Just found this, and also put 2+2 together and worked out who you are on IG too haha! Literally spoke this morning..
> 
> Will have a proper read through when back from cinema, but in the meantime who's prepping you? Training looks like elements of Scott Stevensons DC training? So guessing either him, JP or Hilly??


Hahaha I know mate 

Hilly mate. Great to have you in here!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> That looks the bvllocks. Did you manage the lot? Silly question really lol


Very silly question . Believe it or not once deconstructed it wasn't THAT much. Or maybe I'm a fat b4stard


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

As I said on Instagram @Goodfella, that looked fvcking EPIC!!!

Can't believe how good that looks, think id actually cut my right arm off just for a bite:lol:

Currently waiting for 2 XXL Papa Johns to be delivered, I can literally smell it lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> As I said on Instagram @Goodfella, that looked fvcking EPIC!!!
> 
> Can't believe how good that looks, think id actually cut my right arm off just for a bite:lol:
> 
> Currently waiting for 2 XXL Papa Johns to be delivered, I can literally smell it lol


Oh mate it was unreal . Went damnnnnn quick tho .

2??!!!! I bow down . What you gone for? Use discount ?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Oh mate it was unreal . Went damnnnnn quick tho .
> 
> 2??!!!! I bow down . What you gone for? Use discount ?


Not all mine unfortunately lol!

I had the sausage and pepperoni but I had extra sausage and pepperoni cos I'm a greedy fvcker!

The missus had The Works and the boys had the same as me, they all loved it.

Papa Johns for life!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Not all mine unfortunately lol!
> 
> I had the sausage and pepperoni but I had extra sausage and pepperoni cos I'm a greedy fvcker!
> 
> ...


No doubt you nicked a cheeky slice though .

I'm glad I brought you over from dominos... It was a hard transition for me.. But I'm glad I did it


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> Not all mine unfortunately lol!
> 
> I had the sausage and pepperoni but I had extra sausage and pepperoni cos I'm a greedy fvcker!
> 
> ...


I remember at uni everyone was ordering from dominoes. Then I decided to order papa johns to try it out and gave my feedback to a few mates, next thing I know every ones ordering from there :lol: cvnts should've gave me commission


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY DELTS/PUMP ARMS & CALVES

Seated Laterals max set 20kg x 10 drop plus partials to finish

Reverse Pec Deck max set 103kg x 13 triple drop and partials to finish

Cable Front Raise max set 50kg x 12 last set rest paused

DB Press max set 45kg x 7 drop to finish

Giant set for Arms, 4 Rounds, 15 reps.

Reverse Grip Cable Curls

Overhead Extensions

Concentration Cable Curls

Pushdowns

3 sets of Standing Calve Raises.

Happy with DB Press considering all three felt heads were pre exhausted. Hit a nice groove and reps were nice and deep too.

Very happy with how I was looking too... Fullness and roundness really starting to come about and still got veins covering all over upper body and a tad on my abs too . Few nice comments in the gym aswell of people who compete!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY HAMMYS/PUMP QUADS

Squats max set 140kg x 11 drop to 100kg for 15 paused reps to finish

Lying Leg Curl max set 74kg x 11 with triple drop set to finish

Glute Ham Machine max set 54kg x 12 per leg last set rest paused

DB SLDL max set 40kg x 10 pause at stretch

Leg Extension supersetted with Hammer V Squat 3 rounds, 20 reps of each

Leg Press sets of 50,75 & 100 reps

And done


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY CHEST/PUMP BACK

Incline Hammer Press max set 70kg per side x 8 triple drop to finish

Incline DB Press max set 50kg x 11 drop to finish

Decline Bench Press max 120kg x 8 last set rest paused

Pec Deck Muscle Round 61kg

Giant set for Back, 4 rounds, 12 reps

Straight Arm Pulldown

Underhand EZ Row

Wide Grip Pulldown

Wide Grip Machine Row


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Rest day today, 2 workouts to update on!

Friday's

HEAVY ARMS/PUMP DELTS

Preacher Curl Machine max set 81kg x 11 with triple drop to finish last one done 21's style

Seated DB Curl max set 22.5kg x 9 drop set to finish

Muscle Round Rope Hammer with 25kg

Back Supported Rope Pushdown max set 32kg x 9 triple drop to finish last one being 20 mid range partials

CGBP max set 120kg x 7

Muscle Round Overhead Extension with 35kg

Giant set for Delts, 4 rounds, 12 reps

Rear Laterals

Forward Facing Hammer Press

Standing Laterals

Hammer Press

Yesterday's

HEAVY QUADS/PUMP HAMMYS

Leg Extensions max set 131kg x 10 with triple drop to finish last one done 21's style

Leg Press with pause at bottom max set 400kg x 14 last set rest paused

Hack Squat feet together pause at bottom, flex at top max set 120kg x 10 last set rest paused

Muscle Round Forward Facing Hammer V Squat with 170kg

Tri set for Hamstrings, 3 rounds, 15 reps

Lying Leg Curls

DB SLDL

High & Wide Leg Press

Legs starting to fill out a tad more, weak point for me, so to see some movement is nice 










And last nights cheat meal


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

That dessert looks awesome!

Been told to stay away from sugary foods for my cheats, just sticking to savoury, so jealous :crying:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> That dessert looks awesome!
> 
> Been told to stay away from sugary foods for my cheats, just sticking to savoury, so jealous :crying:


Why so?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Why so?


Just been told to stay away from it during prep, don't reapply have too much of a sweet tooth anyways and would only have it noe and then but have been craving icecream a lot lately haha

Its top of my post show treat list though


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Just been told to stay away from it during prep, don't reapply have too much of a sweet tooth anyways and would only have it noe and then but have been craving icecream a lot lately haha
> 
> Its top of my post show treat list though


Secret science .

Yeah ice cream is good  been having plain old vanilla on cheats just lately. Ben & jerrys too sickly lol.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Secret science .
> 
> Yeah ice cream is good  been having plain old vanilla on cheats just lately. Ben & jerrys too sickly lol.


Well what the boss wants the boss gets :surrender:

Do like a bit of B&J

When ever I did get a tub to share with the missus, well I say share, she normally only manages a couple spoonfuls then its left to me to finish it

Things you have to do for the ones you love eh:lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Well what the boss wants the boss gets :surrender:
> 
> Do like a bit of B&J
> 
> ...


Haha thinking like me. Get missus pizza, eat most of it .

Have you asked him why? Just for your own learning.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY BACK/PUMP CHEST

Hammer Underhand Machine Pulldown max set 70kg x 8 with double drop

Bent Over Row max set 140kg x 8 last set rest paused

DY Hammer Row max set 120kg x 11 last set rest paused

Muscle Round Rack Deadlift with 155kg

Tri set for Chest, 3 rounds, 15 reps each

DB Fly

DB Press

Flat Hammer Press

Working away next 2 days so gym before work tomorrow instead then back home Wednesday and straight to the gym 

Meals all ready, I don't do presentation


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Prepared properly! You got a cool bag for them?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Prepared properly! You got a cool bag for them?


2 fit Mark bags mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY DELTS/PUMP ARMS

Seated Laterals max set 20kg x 11 drop set to finish

Rear DB Laterals max set 12.5kg x 13 triple drop set to finish

Front Cable Raise max set 54kg x 12 last set rest paused

DB Press max set 40kg x 10 drop set to finish

Giant set for Arms, 4 rounds, 15 reps

Seated DB Curls

Skullcrushers

DB Hammers

DB L Extensions

Session, cardio abs & calves all done before work today... Been out on the road for work today and staying over. Hotel has gym for cardio in AM but will back home tomorrow in time for legs at home gym . Right now eating cold eggs & asparagus FML


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> 2 fit Mark bags mate


2?!? You greedy bugger


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY HAMMYS/PUMP QUADS

Squats max set 140kg x 12 then two sets done with pauses in hole

Lying Leg Curl max set 74kg x 12 with a triple drop to finish

Seated Leg Curl max set 67kg x 8 with triple drop to finish

DB SLDL max set 35kg x 15

Leg Extension supersetted with Hammer V Squats 3 sets 20 reps each

Machine Leg Press Stack x 30,20,20.

Legs improving leaps and bounds at the moment. Getting a real good mind muscle connection instantly now and moving some ok weight too


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY CHEST/PUMP BACK

Flat Bench max set 140kg x 4 then 100kg x 17

Incline Dumbbell Press max set 50kg x 10 with hammer grip DB press drop set

Decline Hammer Press max set 120kg x 12 with double drop plus partials to finish

Muscle Round on Pec Deck with 61kg

Giant set for Back, 4 rounds, 12 reps

Straight Arm Pulldown

Unilateral Cable Pulldown mimicking back double bicep pose

Cable Row

Straight Arm Pulldown

Looking forward to checking in tomorrow, Wednesday I was down in weight so see if I've lost more to come tomorrow


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Two workouts to update on!!!

Yesterday went like this....

HEAVY ARMS/PUMP DELTS

Cable EZ Curls max set 59kg x 10 triple drop to finish last one being 21's style.

Seated DB Curls max set 22.5kg x 10 drop set to finish

Muscle Round on Rope Hammer with 25kg

Giant set for Delts, 4 rounds, 12 reps

Rear DB Swings

Standing Laterals

Arnold Press

Hammer Press

Then today....

HEAVY QUADS/PUMP HAMMYS

Leg Extensions max set 131kg x 12 double drop to finish then heavy set for 20 partials

Leg Press max set 400kg x 17 last set rest paused

Hack Squat max set 160kg x 10 double drop set to finish

Hammer V Squat Machine Muscle Round with 85kg

Tri set for Hammys, 3 rounds, 15 reps

Lying Leg Curl

DB SLDL

High & Wide Leg Press

Prep starts a week tomorrow, been working out cycle with the boss... Last 6 weeks will be as before as worked a treat (TTM then dropping test last 2 weeks). First 6 weeks will be slightly different with Oxys come in in addition to Sust, NPP & Dbol.

Pm if interested in dosages lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Prep will be fun  will be so worth it at the end


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Prep will be fun  will be so worth it at the end


Going to very fun indeed . Good start point so recomp possible!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY BACK/PUMP CHEST

Underhand Pulldowns max set 96kg x 8 triple drop set to finish

EZ Underhand Bent Over Row max set 120kg x 12 drop set to finish

DY Hammer Row max set 120kg x 12 last set rest paused

Rack Pulls max set 220kg x 8

Wide Grip Machine Row Muscle Round with 33kg

Pec Deck 3 working sets

Incline Hammer Machine Press 3 working sets

Flat Hammer Press 3 working sets

All of chest done in the 12-15 rep range, big emphasis on squeeze, super slow negatives and minimal rest between sets (sub 30 secs)

Few update pics from last week... Will update again fresh pics for start of prep!!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> HEAVY BACK/PUMP CHEST
> 
> Underhand Pulldowns max set 96kg x 8 triple drop set to finish
> 
> ...


Looking bigger and better bro


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

bail said:


> Looking bigger and better bro


Thanks buddy! Legs coming up to. Hopefully can grow into prep like last time. A lot leaner start point so should happen.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY DELTS/PUMP ARMS

Rear Pec Deck max set 103kg x 13 triple drop to finish with partials

Rear DB Laterals with head planted max set 10kg x 12 drop to finish

Lateral Machine Muscle Round with 46kg

DB Press max set 42.5kg x 9 drop to finish

Pushdowns 3 Working Sets, Reps 12 plus, 30 secs between sets

Dips as above

Preacher Machine as above

EZ Curls as above

Looking forward to cycle starting Monday . Grew quite abit at the start of last prep and considerably leaner start point this time so hopefully do same again!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY HAMS/PUMP QUADS

Glute Ham Raises BW 3 working sets 12,10,6

Lying Leg Curl max set 74kg x 13 with double drop then 20 heavy partials to finish

Cable SLDL max set 45kg per side x 12

Squats max set 160kg x 8

Leg Extensions 5 sets 20 reps, 30 secs rest in between sets

Front Hammer V Squats as above

Leg Press Machine as above.

Birthday tomorrow... 25 feeling old man


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Right so haven't been able to update since forum changes so basically prep has begun 

No changes in diet or cardio. Just super supps in.

Macros still at

284g Pro
374g Carbs
42g Fat

Non training days carbs at 274g and fats 52g

Here are my start of prep pics


----------



## M.Bison (Jul 6, 2015)

Very impressive

Is that correct, you eat slightly less than 2900 calories ?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

M.Bison said:


> Very impressive
> 
> Is that correct, you eat slightly less than 2900 calories ?


Around the 3k mark on training days mate.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY BACK/PUMP CHEST

Underhand Pulldowns max set 96kg x 10 with triple drop to finish

EZ Underhand Bent Over Rows max set 140kg x 12 drop set to finish

Hammer Deads with 3 shrugs at top max set 200kg x 7

Wide Grip Cable Row max set 87kg x 11 with triple drop to finish

Pec Deck 4 sets 12 - 15 reps 30 secs rest
Incline Hammer Press as above
Flat Hammer Bench Press as above


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Started prep then @Goodfella, sh!t just got real!!!

Great starting point to be in though, still lean!

Gonna smash it man!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Started prep then @Goodfella, sh!t just got real!!!
> 
> Great starting point to be in though, still lean!
> 
> Gonna smash it man!!!


Thanks buddy 

First time ive been referred too as lean for a while :lol: them b4stards on TM keep calling me fat lol

Yeh buddy really cant wait to smash this prep!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> First time ive been referred too as lean for a while :lol: them b4stards on TM keep calling me fat lol
> 
> Yeh buddy really cant wait to smash this prep!!


Lol, dem TM trolls! Don't know what they're talking about, judging by the Massthetics thread, if you've got a 40" waist, you're still too lean :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

> Lol, dem TM trolls! Don't know what they're talking about, judging by the Massthetics thread, if you've got a 40" waist, you're still too lean


Haha all banter good bunch of lads really.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY DELTS/PUMP ARMS

Reverse Pec Deck max set 110kg x 12 with triple drop to finish

Rear DB Laterals max set 15kg x 10 drop set to finish

Machine Laterals max set 74kg x 12 last set rest paused

DB Press max set 45kg x 7 drop set to finish

Pushdowns 3 sets, 12-15 reps, 30 secs rest
Dip Machine as above
Preacher Machine as above
EZ Curls as above

Biggggg pumps tonight, most likely placebo after 4 days but Oxys do always give me big ass pumps


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY HAMS/PUMP QUADS

Lying Leg Curl max set 81kg x 10 triple drop to finish then 20 heavy partials

Seated Leg Curl max set 75kg x 9 finished as above

Glute Ham Raises 3 sets BW to failure

Squats max set 160kg x 9

Leg Extensions 5 sets 15-20 reps, 30 secs rest between sets

Hammer V Squats as above

Horizontal Leg Press as above

Weigh in tomorrow morning, be interesting to see what's happened with it. I'm def fuller (be the orals) and tighter in the mid section... Recomp time


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> From yesterday at Emporium Gym Birmingham
> 
> Again different gym so log weights as best as I can
> 
> ...


Yeah you will find many famous people are like that in real life. The first time I meet Jay Cutler, I didn't expect much. He was literally the nicest guy I have ever meet. Huge as f**k and had every reason to be a cocky pr**k being Mr. Olympia. Not at all.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

> Yeah you will find many famous people are like that in real life. The first time I meet Jay Cutler, I didn't expect much. He was literally the nicest guy I have ever meet. Huge as f**k and had every reason to be a cocky pr**k being Mr. Olympia. Not at all.


Cutler is one of my faves tbh love to meet him!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Update time 

First week of prep done and first weigh in complete... Down 1lb (now 208lbs), feeling fuller and tighter.

No diet changes this week, only adjustments are Clen comes in at 80mcg 2 days on 2 days off and cardio is upped from 30 minutes to 35 (6 times a week fasted)

Trained today with the winner of the beginners class from the ZKK Classic and someone I'll be competing against come finals... Prepped by JP too.

Different gym so didn't log numbers per say but session looked like this.

HEAVY CHEST/PUMP BACK

Incline Bench 2 sets to failure, 1st rest paused, second drop to finish

Flat DB as above

Cable Cross Overs as above

Inc Hammer Press as above

Giant set for Back, 4 rounds, 12-15 reps

Hammer Pullover
Reverse Facing CG Pulldown
Wide Grip Cable Row
DB Bent Over Row


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good big session mate.

Enjoy the clen shakes :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

> Good big session mate.
> 
> Enjoy the clen shakes


Fcukers got me bad this morning


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Update time  First week of prep done and first weigh in complete... Down 1lb (now 208lbs), feeling fuller and tighter. No diet changes this week, only adjustments are Clen comes in at 80mcg 2 days on 2 days off and cardio is upped from 30 minutes to 35 (6 times a week fasted) Trained today with the winner of the beginners class from the ZKK Classic and someone I'll be competing against come finals... Prepped by JP too. Different gym so didn't log numbers per say but session looked like this. HEAVY CHEST/PUMP BACK Incline Bench 2 sets to failure, 1st rest paused, second drop to finish Flat DB as above Cable Cross Overs as above Inc Hammer Press as above Giant set for Back, 4 rounds, 12-15 reps Hammer Pullover Reverse Facing CG Pulldown Wide Grip Cable Row DB Bent Over Row


What lab you using for clens mate?

I used what I had left of AP Astralean from last year then switched to Sopharma once they were gone. Didn't rate the Sopharma tbh and they're only 20mcg per tab.

So how was the potential competition looking? Anything to worry about?!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

> What lab you using for clens mate?
> 
> I used what I had left of AP Astralean from last year then switched to Sopharma once they were gone. Didn't rate the Sopharma tbh and they're only 20mcg per tab.
> 
> So how was the potential competition looking? Anything to worry about?!


@Sharpy76 sorry tapatalk making it look like im being a rude nob lol

Leftover AP from last prep :lol: messaged source and he has got some left over he has reserved for me  didnt rate sopharma either mate.

Competition looked ok, but ill take him


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> @Sharpy76 sorry tapatalk making it look like im being a rude nob lol
> 
> Leftover AP from last prep :lol: messaged source and he has got some left over he has reserved for me  didnt rate sopharma either mate.
> 
> Competition looked ok, but ill take him


The forum is a bit hit and miss at the mo lol.

Leftover AP too? That stuff is the shizzle! Gutted that they're not about anymore...

Thats what I like to hear, bet he's had nightmares ever since


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

> The forum is a bit hit and miss at the mo lol.
> 
> Leftover AP too? That stuff is the shizzle! Gutted that they're not about anymore...
> 
> Thats what I like to hear, bet he's had nightmares ever since


Impossible to post at the mo lol

Got me buzzing for the comp tbh. Bigger better leaner this time


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY ARMS/PUMP DELTS

EZ Cable Curl max set 70kg x 11 triple drop to finish

DB Curls max set 22.5kg x 10 TUT drop set to finish

Rope Hammer max set 64kg x 12 last set rest paused

Rope Pushdowns max set 64kg x 8 double drop to finish then 20 heavy mid range partials

CGBP Paused an inch of chest max set 100kg x 9 TUT drop to finish

Dips 2 sets TUT to failure

4 sets DB Laterals 12.5kg reps 15-20 with partials on later sets to get to rep range, 30 secs rest between sets

4 sets Pec Deck 62kg as above

4 sets Hammer Press as above

Can't post pics


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Impossible to post at the mo lol Got me buzzing for the comp tbh. Bigger better leaner this time


Iv got some astralean that Iv yet to use up, was talk of it going in a little while ago but leaning up nicely without so may just have to keep it in the stash for a little while longer


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY QUADS/PUMP HAMMYS

Leg Extension max set 82kg x 20 double drop to finish then back to 82kg for 20 bottom range partials

Leg Press max set 400kg x 20rp last set rest paused

Hack Squat max set 160kg x 10 last set rest paused

Hammer V Squat 2 sets 125kg both rest paused to 20 reps

Seated Leg Curls 4 sets 15-20 reps 30 secs rest

High and Wide Leg Press as above

Dumbbell Lying Leg Curl as above


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work bud, big weights


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY BACK/PUMP CHEST

Underhand Pulldowns max set 103kg x 10 triple drop to finish

Dumbbell Bent Over Row max set 60kg per hand x 12

DY Hammer Row max set 140kg x 12 drop set to finish

Rack Deads max set 220kg x 9

Wide Grip Machine Row max set 64kg x 11 last set rest paused

Pec Dec 4 x 15
Inc Hammer Press 4 x 15
Flat Hammer Press 4 x 15

Pumps and strength very good at the mo and skin seems to be thinning nicely. Getting very vascular in my upper body too


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY DELTS/PUMP ARMS

Reverse Pec Deck max set 110kg x 13 triple drop set to finish with dead stop partials

Rear Laterals max set 16kg x 12 drop set to finish plus partial swings

Machine Laterals max set 81kg x 12 last set rest paused with dead stop partials

DB Press max set 45kg x 7 drop to finish plus partials

Pushdowns 3 x 15-20
Overhead Rope Extension as above
Preacher Machine as above
EZ CG Curl as above

Check in tomorrow.... Be interesting to see where weight is. Don't "feel" lighter but am def tighter. Had ab veins going on today


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Update time if tapatalk will let me lol 

Weigh yesterday down 4lbs!!! Boat load tighter than last week tho. 11 weeks out now sitting at condition I was at about 6 weeks out for my last show lol.

Cardio now upped to 40 mins still 6 times a week fasted.

Macros now

P - 276g
C - 281g
F - 36g

On non training days intra shake out so 50g less carbs and 10g fats added in. Pre workout muffin only on leg days now too 

Time to get shreddeddddddddd


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Two workouts to update on!

Yesterday....

HEAVY DELTS/PUMP ARMS

Rear Pec Deck 3 working sets up to 117kg x 12 triple drop set to finish

Rear DB Laterals 3 working sets up to 17.5kg x 10 drop set to finish with 20 swinging partials

Leaning DB Lateral 3 working sets up to 20kg x 10 drop set with both arms to finish

Hammer Press 3 working sets up to 160kg x 5 double drop set to finish with reps dead stop style

Arms GVT Superset

EZ Cable Curls
SS
Overhead EZ Extensions

Today was

HEAVY HAMMYS/PUMP QUADS

Lying Leg Curls 3 working sets up to 81kg x 14 triple drop set to finish last one being 20 heavy partials

Seated Leg Curls 3 working sets up to 75kg x 12 triple drop set to finish last one being 20 heavy partials

GHR 3 working sets BW max set 8 reps

Squats 3 working sets up to 160kg x 11

Quads GVT

Horizontal Leg Press Feet Together 120kg

After yesterday's refeed I woke up today 1lb lighter! So no changes from boss... Feels weird not having a drop in food of some sort lol. Next weigh in Wednesday to reassess


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Don't knock that theres no changes @Goodfella! That's a good thing!!

Well on track mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't knock that theres no changes @Goodfella! That's a good thing!!
> 
> Well on track mate


Haha your right.

Well changes in from tomorrow!

Whole eggs in meal 1 & 6 down from 2 to 1 still with 9 whites.

Cardio going to 50 mins as of next week, and t3 going up to 50mcg 

Refeed at W/E will be back to up to 600g of carbs too!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Update time.

9 weeks out down 1.5lbs from Tuesday's weigh in. Cardio going up as of tomorrow to 50mins and t3 to 50mcg. Refeed was 600g today too









Training from earlier today....

HEAVY BACK/PUMP CHEST

Close Grip Pulldown - 110kg x 10, 96kg x 10, 89kg x 9 rest paused

Bent over row 130kg x 10, 9, 8

Underhand Hammer Machine Row 89kg x 12, 9, 8 triple drop to finish

Deadlifts 220kg x 5, 200kg x 6, 180kg x 6

Face Pulls 91kg x 15, 12, 10 triple drop set to finish

Chest Pump

Decline Bench Press GVT 82.5kg


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Update time.
> 
> 9 weeks out down 1.5lbs from Tuesday's weigh in. Cardio going up as of tomorrow to 50mins and t3 to 50mcg. Refeed was 600g today too
> 
> ...


Strong workout @Goodfella!

See your update pics on TM and Insta, looking awesome this far out. And as others mentioned, legs are a real strong point now, impressive mate!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

> Strong workout @Goodfella!
> 
> See your update pics on TM and Insta, looking awesome this far out. And as others mentioned, legs are a real strong point now, impressive mate!!!!


Thanks buddy  would post pics on here but tapatalk having none of it lol.

Have been having some killer leg workouts lately.... Starting to pay off .


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Lil Update!!!

From Saturday!!

Update time









So weighed in this morning 4lbs down last week!!

Pics below




























No changes to cardio still 6 times a week 50 mins fasted.

Training will now be 6 times a week Monday through to Saturday.

Diet as below:

Training Days: 263p 270c 27f

Wednesday Leg Day: 263p 340c 30f

Refeed on Saturday - dependent on weight/ condition however today was 800c, pro n fat the same

Sunday Cardio only day: 263p 220c 37f

Clen now up to 120mcg.

8 weeks out today!!!!!

Then update from yesterday!!

This morning went down to Panthers Gym for the posing workshop they had on..... Was really good! Got some great pointers and left feeling bags more confident, got a fair few compliments on my physique too







. Made sure to take notes so I can implement all tweaks come daily posing practice. Sweated like a bitch too







. Must have been yesterday's 800g of carbs... Which by the way made me 0.5lb heavier this morning!!!

As I said yesterday training now will be Mon-Sat with only Sunday off like this

Mon - AM Posing/Cardio, PM Heavy Back/Pump Chest
Tues - AM Posing/Cardio, PM Heavy Delts/Pump Arms
Wed - AM Posing/Cardio, PM Heavy Hams/Pump Quads, Higher Carb Day (340g)
Thurs - AM Posing/Cardio, PM Heavy Chest/Pump Back
Fri - AM Posing/Cardio, PM Heavy Arms/Pump Delts
Sat - AM Posing, PM Heavy Quads/Pump Hams, Refeed Day
Sun - AM Cardio, PM Rest

... However with how my split fell across this weekend it meant I had to split Chest & Back across today and tomorrow so I can have my higher carb days when I'm training legs. No biggie tho! Just means I'll be training 7 days in a row














.

HEAVY BACK

Close Grip Pulldown 112.5kg x 10, 98.5kg x 10, 91.5kg x 10 rest paused

Bent over row 140kg x 8,7,6

Underhand Machine Row 89kg x 10, 8, 6 triple drop set to finish

Deadlifts 220kg x 6, 200kg x 7, 180kg x 8

Face pulls 91kg x 20, 15, 12 triple drop set to finish.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Been far too slack on here as of late!!

But no more!!!!

I was 5 weeks out for the UKBFF British Finals as of yesterday!

Currently training is 6 times a week.

Monday - HEAVY BACK/PUMP CHEST

Tuesday - HEAVY DELTS/PUMP ARMS/CALVES

Wednesday - HEAVY HAMSTRINGS/PUMP QUADS

Thursday - HEAVY CHEST/PUMP BACK

Friday - HEAVY ARMS/PUMP DELTS/CALVES

Saturday - HEAVY QUADS/PUMP HAMSTRINGS

Sunday - Cardio Only

Cardio is every morning except from Saturday's for 50 minutes fasted on the stairmaster.

Posing practice is every morning too.

Macros are at the following.

Mon, Tues,Thurs, Friday

Pro - 263g

Carbs - 188g

Fats - 26g

Wednesday (Mini refeed for legs)

Pro - 263g

Carbs (dependent on weight/look) - 300g-450g been more on the 450g side just lately

Fats - 26g

Saturdays (Big Refeed and Legs again)

Pro - 263g

Carbs (dependent on weight/look) last 4 weeks been at 800g

Fats - 26g

Sundays (Cardio Only days)

Pro - 263g

Carbs - 158g

Fats - 36g

Any questions please ask. Need to get this back up and running lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Doing brilliantly mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Doing brilliantly mate


Thank you matey 

Good to be back on here posting!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY BACK/PUMP CHEST

Rope Pullover 64kg x 13, 10, 7 triple drop set to finish

One Arm DB Row 60kg x 12, 10, 9 (15) dead stop reps after 9 to 15

Close Grip Hammer Row 120kg x 10, 9, 7 double drop to finish on last drop set 5 reps done then hold one arm in Isometric whilst other goes, switch and do second arm then finish with 5 reps both arms

Rack deads 220kg x 8, 6 180kg x 11

Wide Hammer Row 160kg x 8, 120kg x 8, 6 (9) deadstop reps after 6 to 9

CHEST PUMP

Tri set, 3 rounds of:

10 reps Low to High Cable Crossovers
10 reps Shoulder Height Cable Crossovers
10 reps Head Height Cable Crossovers

Incline Hammer Press

3 sets started with a weight I could hit 20 with using ultra slow form, rest 20 secs go again, rest 20 secs go again. Ended up getting 21, 14. 8

Then finished with a muscle round (6 sets of 4 reps 10 count in between sets)


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY DELTS/PUMP ARMS/CALVES

Standing Laterals 22.5 x 13, 11, 9 into a triple drop set to finish with partials

Rear delts on Lat Raise Machine 53kg x 15, 12, 9 into a triple drop set to finish then 20 heavy partials

DB Incline Swings 27.5kg x 25, 25, 25

Seated DB Laterals 20kg x 11, 10, 9 into a triple drop set to finish then 20 heavy partials

Angled Hammer Press done with a pause at stretch 90kg x 11, 8, 9 (rest paused) then drop to 50kg to finish

Arms GVT superset

Incline Curls 12.5kg
Incline DB Skulls 17.5kg

Calves GVT

Seated Calve Raises 70kg


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY HAMS/PUMP QUADS

Standing Leg Curls 37.5kg per side x 12, 10, 9 with triple drop last drop 20 reps, 5 super slow, 10 pump, 5 super slow

Lying Leg Curls 74kg x 9, 60kg x 10, 46kg x 12 straight into sets of 20 partials with 74kg then 60kg then 46kg

Glutes Push Machine 32kg 3 x 25 per leg non stop until done 3 sets each leg.

Adductor/abductor superset 3 sets back forth back forth until done 110kg/110kg for 15 reps per set

High and Wide Leg Press 2 count in hole 360kg x 25, 15, 12 triple drop set to finish 300kg x 10, 250kg x 10, 200kg x 10

Quads GVT

Hack Squats Feet Together pause at bottom, 3/4 way up hold and squeeze.

80kg 10 deep breaths between sets.

Weighed in today and was just shy of 3lbs lighter than Saturday. I'm basically my previous stage weight from first ever show in May and I'd say leaner.... Plan this weekend is have a lil mock carb up/dry out and see how I'm looking  should be fun!!!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

@Goodfella

You're in cracking shape mate. Well done.

Hope you don't mind me asking - why is the fat intake so low?
Also how much do you weigh?

Keep it up mate! :thumb


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> @Goodfella
> 
> You're in cracking shape mate. Well done.
> 
> ...


It's how my coach has done my diet, low fat but keep carbs higher. Has worked well tbh 

Thank you buddy. Hopefully can do a repeat of my first show at finals!!!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> It's how my coach has done my diet, low fat but keep carbs higher. Has worked well tbh
> 
> Thank you buddy. Hopefully can do a repeat of my first show at finals!!!


Interesting  Just most of what I see, have higher fats. Hope you didn't mind the Q.

I've only just took notice of the thread if i'm brutally honest mate so I haven't seen your first show pictures, but good luck for it!

P.S get more active!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Interesting  Just most of what I see, have higher fats. Hope you didn't mind the Q.
> 
> I've only just took notice of the thread if i'm brutally honest mate so I haven't seen your first show pictures, but good luck for it!
> 
> P.S get more active!


Have a search for my first journal mate  I'll attach a few pics of my first show tho!

Haha I'm trying mate. Prepping for my 2nd show is time consuming tho lol.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Have a search for my first journal mate  I'll attach a few pics of my first show tho!
> 
> Haha I'm trying mate. Prepping for my 2nd show is time consuming tho lol.
> 
> ...


Great shape buddy. What do you run?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Great shape buddy. What do you run?


Thank you buddy 

Nothing out of the ordinary usual stuff lol

Sorry prefer not to disclose on an open forum!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Thank you buddy
> 
> Nothing out of the ordinary usual stuff lol
> 
> Sorry prefer not to disclose on an open forum!


No need to be sorry mate!
I myself am getting tempted to enter the 'dark side' - (10-12 week 500mg Test E cycle) but i'm terrified of the long term effects.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> No need to be sorry mate!I myself am getting tempted to enter the 'dark side' - (10-12 week 500mg Test E cycle) but i'm terrified of the long term effects.


Just research as much as you can. Become clued up on the hormones your taking.

Oh and bear in mind. Once you start taking gear, you'll most likely never stop :lol:


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Just research as much as you can. Become clued up on the hormones your taking.
> 
> Oh and bear in mind. Once you start taking gear, you'll most likely never stop :lol:


I have done my research and have someone who will give me all the further advice I need,
It's just taking the actual step because I am that scared of the sides haha.

A lot say that, but I would just like to dabble at 1 cycle. (a lot also say that :lol: )


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY CHEST/PUMP BACK

All chest done with 3 sec negative, 2 count at stretch and squeeze, just shy of full lockout.

Incline Hammer Press 140kg x 7, 120kg x 7, 100kg x 7 drop 60kg drop 40kg for 1.5 reps to failure

Incline Dumbbell Press 40kg x 8, 35kg x 7, 30kg x 8

Tri set cross over 3 rounds, 10 reps per exercise

18kg/32kg/27.5kg - Low to High/Shoulder Height/Incline Above Head

Decline Hammer Press 120kg x 9, 100kg x 8, 80kg x 8 super slow 5 second negatives

Back GVT Style Superset

DB row 45kg

Supersetted with

Wide hammer row 60kg

Felt great to move some heavy weights again on chest after it had been pulled the other week... Still made sure emphasis was on contacting the pecs and not merely moving weight. Pump was great up until about the 3rd exercise where it started to fade... Sign I'm pretty dam depleted lol.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY ARMS/PUMP DELTS/CALVES

Rope hammer 45.5kg x 12, 9, 38.5kg x 12 triple drop set to finish

Incline DB Curls 20kg x 10, 8, 15kg x 10 drop set to 10kg x 10

High Yates Hammer Machine Curl 27.5kg per arm x 11, 10, 9 then into both arms same time for a triple drop set to finish

EZ Pushdowns 42kg x 17, 12, 10 triple drop set to finish each drop more overhead in position

CGBP pause two inches off chest 100kg x 9, 8, 80kg x 12

Hammer Overhead Single Arm Extension 30kg per arm x 11, 10, 9 then into both arms at same time for a triple drop set

Delts GVT Superset

EZ Upright Row 20kg

Hammer Press 80kg

Calves 5 sec neg, 5 sec hold at bottom and top

Toe Press 165kg x 14, 10, 9

Standing Calve Raise 125kg x 13, 12, 10

Looking forward to a lil experiment this weekend.

Will be taking pics as per tomorrow morning with weigh in..

Then usual refeed day but cutting water at 5pm, then last meal before bed big ass steak and oven chips.

Then big ass carby brekky, potatoes, gluten free muffins, jam with some eggs and almond butter as well, then a lil potato n chicken. Lastly.... A big ass burger and fries before weighing in and taking pics again .

Going to be fun!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Very very flat and depleted. Trained legs fasted this morning in preparation for today & tomorrow's mock carb up/trial run in.

Will be having roughly 800g of carbs today, cutting water at 5pm and my last meal pre bed will be Steak & Chips 

Tomorrow morning will be Gluten Free English Muffins with jam and almond butter, potatoes and egg.

Followed by a lil potato and chicken mid morning.

Then five guys about a hour before I take pics 

Weight will be monitored throughout today and tomorrow.

4 weeks out pics below 



















Fasted Legs went as follows....

1. Leg Extensions

- 3 sets of 20 w/ 90 second rest intervals between sets. 61kg, 82kg, 103kg

- 1 dc style rest pause set w/ the first segment hitting failure around 15, 10 breaths followed by 2nd segment failing at 8, 10 breaths followed by one rep held at full contraction for max amount of time fighting the negative the entire way down and 5 partials with hard squeezes at best peak contraction obtainable.

110kg for 16, 9

- 1 triple drop set aiming for 10 reps per drop. Each rep with a 1 second HARD contraction and 3 second eccentrics. 70.5kg, 49.5kg, 28.5kg

2. Leg press (close / duck stance)

- 1 all out drop set

450kg x 22 drop 350kg x 22 drop 300kg x 22

3. Hack squats

5 count negative, 3 count pause in the hole, pushing through heels up to 3/4 ROM with big squeeze on quads, started with a plate a side and keep adding plates until can't hit ten

I did 2 plates per side, on 3 plates failed at 7.

4. DB split squats with rear leg up on bench

- 2 sets of 15 per leg really focusing on stretching and contracting glutes.

2 sets of 20kg x 15 then on last set drop to just BW reps for 10 reps per leg.

5. DB SLDL

3 sets of 15 with 20kg

Pause at bottom, keeping legs as tight as possible.

6. Superset lying leg curls w/ leg extensions

- 2 sets of 10-12 on each

- 2 second squeeze at peak contraction , 5 second extremely slow eccentrics.

60kg x 15/68kg x 15

60kg x 15/68kg x 15

7. Superset adductors and abductors

- 3 sets of 15 each

- 2 second stretch and 2 second contractions.

110kg x 20/110kg x 20 x 3

Have a good day folks


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Well our lil mock carb up/water cut experiment is now over!

Woke up this morning after pushing nearly 1000g of carbs through me yesterday, lighter than Saturday morning, very very dry but flatter.

Then we had to put in additional food today on top of pre planned stuff.

This is how I ended up looking.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Shred city!!! Looking superb mate!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Shred city!!! Looking superb mate!


Thanks buddy.

All down to this earlier


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> All down to this earlier


You horrible man. I'm bulking and I'd still cry if I ate that, I'd feel terrible haha.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> You horrible man. I'm bulking and I'd still cry if I ate that, I'd feel terrible haha.


Perks of being lean


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Perks of being lean


Must resist not to swear at fellow forum peer... Haha


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Peeled and dry as fvck at 4wks out lol!

Looking great @Goodfella, just gonna cruise in now I take it?

How you feeling? Seems like you're in high spirits even though your bf levels must be fvcking low!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Peeled and dry as fvck at 4wks out lol!
> 
> Looking great @Goodfella, just gonna cruise in now I take it?
> 
> How you feeling? Seems like you're in high spirits even though your bf levels must be fvcking low!


I think we can get leaner and dryer . Not going to push too hard now, but skin can def thin up some more without sacrificing any size now I'm pretty much ready lol

I feel good mate, can't lie wish I was bigger but I have big dreams in bb so I'll always feel like that lol but I'm v v happy with how I'm looking


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY BACK/PUMP CHEST

Back all emphasis on pulling with elbows, hold at stretch and squeeze (bar deads)

Rope Pullover 64kg x 14, 11, 7 triple drop set to finish

T Bar Row 100kg x 8, 80kg x 15, 10

Close Grip Hammer Row one arm at a time 120 x 12, 10, 15 rp, one set a side to failure non stop until 3 rest pauses complete

Rack deads halfway on shin 220kg x 8, 6, 3

Wide Hammer Row 120kg x 10, 9, 8 double drop set to finish

Chest pump

Seated Cable Crossover Superset

Straight across body

Ss

Above head

27.5kg/27.5kg x 15/15

36.5kg/36.5kg x 10/10

45.5kg/45.5kg x 5/5

Then drop sets back down failure each set

Hammer Flat Bench DC 80kg x 10, 5, 3rp

Drop set into

40kg super wide grip x 10, 8, 6 followed 10 partials


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY DELTS/PUMP ARMS/CALVES

Standing Laterals 25kg x 12, 10, 8 then triple drop set with partials to finish

Rear Delts on Lat Raise Machine 53kg x 16, 13, 10 then triple drop to finish then 20 heavy partials

Seated Rear Cable Cross Overs 9kg per side x 10, 8, 7 plus 20 partials

Seated Hammer Laterals Swings 40kg x 20, 20, 20 drop 20kg x 10 full ROM then 10 swings

Angled Hammer Press pause at stretch DC Style

100kg x 9, 4, 2 = 15rp

80kg x 6, 3, 2 = 11rp

Arms Giant Set, 5 rounds, 10 reps per set

CGBP 60kg

Seated Curls 12.5kg

CGBP 60kg

Seated Curls 12.5kg

Calves GVT

Seated 75kg


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY HAMS/PUMP QUADS

Seated Leg Curls 96kg x 11, 10, 6 with a triple drop set to finish

Lying Leg Curls 60kg x 12, 46kg x 15, 12 straight into sets of 25 partials with 74kg then 60kg then 46kg

Glutes Push Machine 34kg 3 x 25 per leg non stop until done 3 sets each leg.

Adductor/abductor superset 3 sets back forth back forth until done 112.5kg/112.5kg for 15 reps per set

High and Wide Leg Press 2 count in hole 360kg x 26, 16, 12 triple drop set to finish 320kg x 10, 280kg x 10, 240kg x 10

Tri Set for Quads, 4 Rounds, 20 reps per exercise

Leg Extension

Leg Press

Hammer V Squat

Felt great doing tri sets again for the pump part of my workout, like the multiple angles compared to GVT will look to switch back now as/when I can.

3.5 weeks out now buzzing!!!!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY CHEST/PUMP BACK

All chest done with 3 sec negative, 2 count at stretch and squeeze, just shy of full lockout.

Incline Dumbbell Press 50kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 40kg x 8

Incline Hammer Press 120kg x 5, 100 x 8, 80 x 8 drop 40kg to failure

Pec Deck at head level 82kg x 10, 9, 6 finished with a triple drop set

Decline Hammer Press 120kg x 10, 8, 80kg x 10 done super slow 5 sec negatives plus 5 partials with ISO hold at finish

Giant set for Back, 4 Rounds, 10 reps per exercise

Straight Arm Pulldown

Underhand Hammer Row

Behind Neck Lat Pulldowns

Wide Grip Hammer Row

Speaking to one of the lads in the gym doing Leicester show at weekend.... Whenever I've spoke to him throughout his entire prep he's always been doom and gloom, not a smile to be seen and just generally moaning his arse off lol. Can't say I get it... If you hate it/don't enjoy the process that much then why do it? Anyway mini rant over


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY ARMS/PUMP DELTS/CALVES

Rope Hammer Curls 45.5kg x 13, 10, 8 triple drop to finish

Incline DB Curls 20kg x 11, 9, 8 drop 10kg x 10

High Yates Hammer Machine Curl 30kg per arm x 11, 10, 9 then into both arms same time for a triple drop set

Rope Pushdowns 35kg x 10, 9, 8 triple drop to finish

CGBP stopping two inches off chest 100kg x 10, 8, 8 (5,2,1 DC Style)

Dip Machine with pause at stretch 73kg x 10, 8, 11 (6,3,2 DC Style)

Delts Giant set, 4 Rounds, 10 reps per exercise

EZ Upright Row 40kg (minus bar)

DB Lateral Raise 12kg

DB Bent Over Lateral Raise 12kg

Hammer Press 80kg

Calves

Toe Press 185kg x 20, 15, 12

Standing Calve Raise 145kg x 17, 14, 12

Diet/cardio changes in today aswell.... Intra HBCD (30g) now dropped (apart from 2 leg days) and 20 mins PWO Cardio in in the form of Incline Treadmill (again apart from leg days) and Wednesday (mid week leg day) extra pre workout carbs gone.

Weigh in tomorrow to determine if refeed/size of refeed.

Potentially doing another mock carb up experiment next weekend too


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Really wish I took some pictures of the world banquet buffet i've just been too and rubbed it in your face mate...

Haha only joking, good work. :thumb


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Really wish I took some pictures of the world banquet buffet i've just been too and rubbed it in your face mate...
> 
> Haha only joking, good work. :thumb


Haha working on those fat gains bud 

Sure as sh1t ain't turning into muscle


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Haha working on those fat gains bud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: I allow myself a little blowout once a month or so!

best post-workout meal I've had in ages haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> :lol: I allow myself a little blowout once a month or so!
> 
> best post-workout meal I've had in ages haha


Haha I'm kidding mate.

Off season im at least one big cheat a week. Fcuk waiting a month


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Haha I'm kidding mate.
> 
> Off season im at least one big cheat a week. Fcuk waiting a month


Genuinely made me feel bad then! Pr*ck hahaha.
Dirty bulk? Haha.
Would you mind checking my progress thread at all mate to see what you think? First page to and skip to page 7. Not sure if all just fat gains but my strength has improved week on week for just under 3 months http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/250966-so-its-summer-and-im-going-tobulk-wait-what/


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Genuinely made me feel bad then! Pr*ck hahaha.
> 
> Dirty bulk? Haha.
> 
> Would you mind checking my progress thread at all mate to see what you think? First page to and skip to page 7. Not sure if all just fat gains but my strength has improved week on week for just under 3 months http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/250966-so-its-summer-and-im-going-tobulk-wait-what/


Dirty bulk?? Nope just doing the necessary to grow .

Going to bed now... Rock n roll I know  but will look during cardio at 4:30am


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Dirty bulk?? Nope just doing the necessary to grow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I'll remember that matey!

Haha sweet thank you!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok update time at 3 weeks out!!!

Woke up and checked in/weighed in and I'm nearly 4lbs down from Wednesday!!!

So today refeed is 1000g which is all from Jasmine rice, cream of rice and white potato and IMHO extremely easy and leaves me very hungry after each meal! Also pre bed orders are to have a big fat sugary dessert . So I'll posting that bad boy later 

Here's some pics from this morning taken at 4am no water, flat as f**k  oh and tired .














































Hit Legs today too, went as follows (recommend people try the CENTURION CHALLENGE on Leg Press )

1. Leg Extensions

- 3 warm up sets of 20,15,10 reps

- 1 dc style rest pause set w/ the first segment hitting failure around 15, 10 breaths followed by 2nd segment failing at 8, 10 breaths followed by one rep held at full contraction for max amount of time fighting the negative the entire way down and 5 partials with hard squeezes at best peak contraction obtainable.

110kg for 17,10

- 1 triple drop set aiming for 10 reps per drop. Each rep with a 1 second HARD contraction and 3 second eccentrics. 75kg, 54kg, 33kg

2. Forward Facing Hammer V Squat Machine (close / duck stance)

145kg x 20 drop 115kg x 10 drop 75kg x 12 drop 45kg x 13

3. Leg press centurion challenge

CENTURION:-

20kg on each side - 10 reps (1 plate on each side)

40kg on each side - 20 reps

60kg on each side - 30 reps

80kg on each side - 40 reps

100kg on each side - 50 reps FAILED HERE AT 20 REPS

120kg on each side - 60 reps

140kg on each side - 70 reps

160kg on each side - 80 reps

180kg on sach side - 90 reps

200kg on each side - 100 reps (10 plates on each side)

- only rest for aslong as it takes to add the next 2 plates

4. Walking lunges 2 x 15 per leg

10kg plates

5. DB SLDL

3 x 15, 30kg

6. Superset Jefferson Squats (finding groove with these) w/ leg extensions

- 2 sets of 15 on each

- 2 second squeeze at peak contraction , 5 second extremely slow eccentrics.

25kg x 20/68kg x 20

25kg x 20/68kg x 20

7. Superset adductors and abductors

- 3 sets of 20 each

- 2 second stretch and 2 second contractions.

110kg x 25/110kg x 25 x 3

Watch out for dessert later


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Massive session and looking quality mate.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Massive session and looking quality mate.


Cheers buddy.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh yeah


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Your cheat meal > mine.

F*CK!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY BACK/PUMP CHEST

Back all emphasis on pulling with elbows, hold at stretch and squeeze (bar deads)

Rope Pullover 68kg x 10, 9, 8 triple drop set to finish

T Bar Row 100kg x 10, 8, 6

Close Grip Hammer Row one arm at a time 140kg x 12, 10 last set done both arms together 280kg (DC Style) x 9, 3, 2

Rack deads halfway on shin 220 x 8, 6, 3

Wide Hammer Row 120kg x 12, 10, 8 double drop to finish

Chest pump

Seated cable superset

Straight across

Ss

Above head

32kg/32kg x 15/15

41kg/41kg x 10/10

50kg/50kg x 5/5

Then worked way back down drop setting to failure each set

Incline Wide Hammer Press DC Style with 5 second negatives, pause at bottom, then last rest pause finished with Isometric hold

80kg x 8, 4, 3rp

Tri set, 3 rounds, 15-20 reps

Decline Hammer Press

Super Incline Hammer Press

Press ups

20 mins Incline Walking PWO

HEAVY BACK/PUMP CHEST

Back all emphasis on pulling with elbows, hold at stretch and squeeze (bar deads)

Rope Pullover 68kg x 10, 9, 8 triple drop set to finish

T Bar Row 100kg x 10, 8, 6

Close Grip Hammer Row one arm at a time 140kg x 12, 10 last set done both arms together 280kg (DC Style) x 9, 3, 2

Rack deads halfway on shin 220 x 8, 6, 3

Wide Hammer Row 120kg x 12, 10, 8 double drop to finish

Chest pump

Seated cable superset

Straight across

Ss

Above head

32kg/32kg x 15/15

41kg/41kg x 10/10

50kg/50kg x 5/5

Then worked way back down drop setting to failure each set

Incline Wide Hammer Press DC Style with 5 second negatives, pause at bottom, then last rest pause finished with Isometric hold

80kg x 8, 4, 3rp

Tri set, 3 rounds, 15-20 reps

Decline Hammer Press

Super Incline Hammer Press

Press ups

20 mins Incline Walking PWO


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY DELTS/PUMP ARMS/CALVES

Cable Laterals 22.5kg x 9, 18kg x 10, 8 into a triple drop with partials to finish

Rear Pec Deck 102kg x 13, 10, 8 triple drop set to finish

Rear DB Laterals 20kg x 10, 8, 12 (DC Style 6,3,3)

Seated Hammer Laterals 25kg x 12, 10, 8 double drop with partials to finish

Angled Hammer Press pause at stretch DC Style

120kg x 6, 3, 2 = 11rp

90kg x 8, 4, 3 = 15rp

Arms Giant Set, 4 rounds, 12 reps per set

Rope Extension

High Cable Curl

Overhead Rope

Zotterman DB Curls

Calves GVT

Seated 80kg

20 mins PWO Incline Treadmill

Weigh in and check in with boss tomorrow. 2.5 weeks out .


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY HAMS/PUMP QUADS

Seated Leg Curls 96kg x 12, 11, 6 with a triple drop set to finish

Lying Leg Curls 60kg x 13, 53kg x 10, 8 triple drop set to finish

Glutes Push Machine 34kg 3 x 30 per leg non stop until done 3 sets each leg.

Adductor/abductor superset 3 sets back forth back forth until done 117kg/117kg for 20 reps per set

High and Wide Horizontal Leg Press 2 count in hole 200kg x 12, 10, 6 triple drop set to finish

Tri Set for Quads, 4 Rounds, 20 reps per exercise

Leg Extension

Leg Press

Hammer V Squat


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good buddy! Still grafting hard as usual


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Looking good buddy! Still grafting hard as usual


I do try my mate 

Hope your good !!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY CHEST/PUMP BACK

All chest done with 3 sec negative, 2 count at stretch and squeeze, just shy of full lockout.

Incline Dumbbell Press 50kg x 9, 45kg x 9, 40kg x 9

Flat Smith Press with pause 80kg x 10, 9, 8

Incline Hammer Press 100kg x 8, 80kg x 10, 8 drop set to finish

Pec Deck at head level 75kg x 11, 10, 8 triple drop set to finish

Decline Hammer Press Muscle Round

6 x 4 @ 80kg

Giant set for Back, 4 Rounds, 10 reps per exercise

Straight Arm Pulldown

Underhand Hammer Row

Behind Neck Lat Pulldowns

Wide Grip Hammer Row

Another lil mock carb up/experiment happening tomorrow/Saturday. Should be fun . Just over 2 weeks to go now can't fu**ing wait .


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY ARMS/PUMP DELTS/CALVES

Preacher Curl Machine 74kg x 10, 67kg x 10, 8 triple drop set to finish

Incline DB Curls 20kg x 12, 10, 12 (9,2,1 DC Style)

DB Hammer Curls 20kg x 10, 9, 12 (8,2,2 DC Style)

Rope Pushdowns 35kg x 11, 10, 9 triple drop to finish

Smith CGBP stopping two inches off chest (minus bar) 80kg x 9, 8, 6

Dip Machine with pause at stretch 73kg x 11, 9, 14 (7,4,3 DC Style)

Delts Giant set

Plate Front Raise

DB Lateral Raise

DB Bent Over Lateral Raise

Reverse Facing Hammer Press

Calves

Standing Calve Raise supersetted with BW Calve Raises with 5 sec hold at contraction and 5 second negative

195kg x 12/BW x 20

195kg x 12/BW x 20

195kg x 10/BW x 15 with 5 pump reps to finish

Time for the lil experiment to begin


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Well we are two weeks out now.

Another lil experiment done from 5pm yesterday and up until 12pm today had me looking like this....





































Anyone want to hazard a guess on what I was eating prior to these pics  got the pics so will post but let's have some guesses .

Yet again dropped some stupid weight this week lol but scales don't mean s**t and as boss is happy I'm happy!

2 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Donuts!
Haribo!
Pancakes!
Ice cream!

If it was any of those, very jealous.

On a brighter note.. Looking insane mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Well we are two weeks out now.
> 
> Another lil experiment done from 5pm yesterday and up until 12pm today had me looking like this....
> 
> ...


Table spoon of a virgins spunk......

Looking good mate!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Donuts!
> 
> Haribo!
> 
> ...












Forgot pics of dominos





































Legs currently looking like this


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jesus Christ! All that?! From 5pm to lunch today lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Jesus Christ! All that?! From 5pm to lunch today lol


Shared with missus but yes!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Shared with missus but yes!


She bulking brah  lol

Good effort mate!!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Shared with missus but yes!


Omfg.

Unfollowed. Haha jk mate - how on earth is your diet working?!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Omfg.
> 
> Unfollowed. Haha jk mate - how on earth is your diet working?!


Body is super depleted buddy. Takes to the carbs very well. Days on end of training every day, double cardio sessions and low carbs does that to you!!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Body is super depleted buddy. Takes to the carbs very well. Days on end of training every day, double cardio sessions and low carbs does that to you!!


Well, props to your effort mate you're looking superb. I'm looking forward to seeing how you do.

Double cardio sessions? Wow.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Well, props to your effort mate you're looking superb. I'm looking forward to seeing how you do.
> 
> Double cardio sessions? Wow.


50 mins fasted 6 times a week on Stairmaster

20 mins PWO Incline Treadmill


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> 50 mins fasted 6 times a week on Stairmaster
> 
> 20 mins PWO Incline Treadmill


Impressive man. Guessing your gym is close by for you to be going twice 6x a week!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Impressive man. Guessing your gym is close by for you to be going twice 6x a week!


Yep  and 24/7 !


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Yep  and 24/7 !


Lucky!
Starting at a powerlifters gym next week for a few months - to improve form on lifts and see how I go!
Half an hours travel so i'm hoping it's worth it.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Properly peeled mate! Leg veins looking insane


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Properly peeled mate! Leg veins looking insane


thanks as always buddy


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Well I must say you are looking very good mate keep it up will be watching your progress intensely. You back and shoulders are immense.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

strength_gains said:


> Well I must say you are looking very good mate keep it up will be watching your progress intensely. You back and shoulders are immense.


Thank you very much for the compliment buddy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY BACK/PUMP CHEST

Back all emphasis on pulling with elbows, hold at stretch and squeeze (bar deads)

Wide Grip Pulldown 103kg x 8, 96kg x 9, 8 triple drop set to finish

Smith Bent Over Row (minus bar) 100kg x 10, 9, 8

Rope Close Grip Cable Row 86kg x 10, 73kg x 9, 6 triple drop set to finish

Hammer Deads with 3 shrugs at top (minus frame) 210kg x 5, without shrugs 210kg x 6, 5

Wide Machine Row 68kg x 9, 61kg x 9, 7 triple drop set to finish

Chest pump

Giant set, 4 rounds, 12-15 reps

Incline Hammer Press

Super Incline Hammer Press

Floor DB Press

Wide Press ups

Cardio 20 mins PWO Incline Treadmill

11 days!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY DELTS/PUMP ARMS/CALVES

Rear Pec Deck 110kg x 10, 96kg x 12, 8 triple drop set to finish

Rear DB Laterals 20kg x 11, 9, 15 (DC Style 7,4,4)

Standing Laterals 20kg x 10, 9, 6 triple drop set to finish

Seated Hammer Laterals 25kg x 13, 12, 9 drop with partials to finish

Hammer Machine Press 150kg x 8, 140kg x 8, 6

Arms Giant Set, 4 rounds, 10 reps per set

V Bar Extension

Lying Cable Curl

Overhead Extension

Zotterman DB Curls

Calves GVT

Seated 82.5kg

PWO Cardio 20 Minutes Incline Treadmill

HEAVY DELTS/PUMP ARMS/CALVES

Rear Pec Deck 110kg x 10, 96kg x 12, 8 triple drop set to finish

Rear DB Laterals 20kg x 11, 9, 15 (DC Style 7,4,4)

Standing Laterals 20kg x 10, 9, 6 triple drop set to finish

Seated Hammer Laterals 25kg x 13, 12, 9 drop with partials to finish

Hammer Machine Press 150kg x 8, 140kg x 8, 6

Arms Giant Set, 4 rounds, 10 reps per set

V Bar Extension

Lying Cable Curl

Overhead Extension

Zotterman DB Curls

Calves GVT

Seated 82.5kg

PWO Cardio 20 Minutes Incline Treadmill


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY HAMS/PUMP QUADS

Lying Leg Curls 74kg x 10, 8, 6 triple drop set to finish

DB SLDL 62.5kg x 8, 8, 6

Hammer V Squat Feet High & Wide Pause at Bottom 105kg x 15, 10, 8

Adductor/Abductor superset 3 sets back forth back forth until done 117kg/117kg for 25 reps per set

Wide Smith Squats paused in hole (minus bar) 80kg x 15, 12, 10

Quads GVT

Horizontal Leg Press Duck Stance 10 seconds "rest" between sets held in isometric contraction 100kg

Leg Extension 10 seconds actual rest between sets 54kg

That's the last heavy leg workout done !!

9 days now! fu**ing buzzing


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY CHEST/PUMP BACK

All chest done with 3 sec negative, 2 count at stretch and squeeze, just shy of full lockout

Super Incline Hammer Press 80kg x 9, 8,

Decline Bench 100kg x 9, 7, 6

Incline Hammer Press 70kg x 10, 8, 6 double drop set to finish

Pec Deck 68kg x 10, 9, 7 triple drop with isometric contraction on last one to finish

Decline Hammer Press Muscle Round

6 x 4 @ 80kg

Giant set for Back, 4 Rounds, 10 reps per exercise

Wide Grip Pulldown

Underhand Hammer Row

DB Bent Over Row

Wide Grip Hammer Row

PWO Cardio 20 mins Incline Treadmill


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

HEAVY ARMS/PUMP DELTS/CALVES

Yates Hammer High Curl 70kg x 9, 8, 6 with triple drop set to finish

Standing DB Curls done at same time 20kg x 9, 8, 6

DB Hammer Muscle Round 10kg DB's

Rope Pushdowns 35kg x 12, 11, 10 triple drop to finish

Smith CGBP stopping two inches off chest (minus bar) 80kg x 10, 9, 7

Dip Machine Muscle Round 73kg

Giant Set for Delts, 4 rounds, 10 reps per exercise

DB Bent Over Lateral Raises

DB Lateral Raises

DB Front Raises

Hammer Shoulder Press

Calves

Toe Press supersetted with BW Calve Raises

195kg x 15/BW x 20

195kg x 13/BW x 20

195kg x 11/BW x 20

20 mins cardio PWO on Incline Treadmill


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok so update time!

Yesterday was my last session of cardio and a refeed day.. 800g of carbs went in, barely touched the sides .

Depletion workouts started today, no changes in normal diet though, plan is to not over deplete as I've been losing weight soooo quick.

DEPLETION LEGS

Leg Extensions 5 sets of 20

Leg Press Supersetted with Front Hammer V Squats 5 sets of 20 of each

Leg Extensions Supersetted with Safety Bar Squats 5 sets of 20 of each

Lying Leg Curl Supersetted with Plate SLDL 5 sets of 20 reps of each

Tri set of Split Lunges, High & Wide Leg Press & Glute Ham Bridges 5 sets of 20 reps of each

Standing Calve Raises Giant Set, 5 rounds

10 reps Feet Forward

10 reps BW Feet Forward

10 reps Toes Out

10 reps BW Toes Out

10 reps Toes In

10 reps BW Toes In

Seated Calve Raises done same as Standing.

Literally on countdown now! Cannot wait


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Ok so update time!
> 
> Yesterday was my last session of cardio and a refeed day.. 800g of carbs went in, barely touched the sides
> 
> ...


excited for you mate! Kill it!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> excited for you mate! Kill it!!


Thank you buddy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Eyes on the prize now mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Eyes on the prize now mate


All over it mate.

Great to have you still in here


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BACK DEPLETION

All super sets done 5 times, 15 reps per exercise per set.

Superset 1

Straight Arm Pulldown

Wide Grip Pulldown

SS 2

Unilateral Cable Row

DB Bent Over Row

SS 3

Close Grip Hammer Row

Wide Grip Hammer Row

SS 4

Wide Grip Cable Row

Face Pulls

SS 5

Hammer Shugs

Hammer Deadlifts

SS 6

Back Extension Machine

Good Mornings

Back felt like it had nothing left afterwards . Just a dull ache in there, no pump whatsoever. Bring on the carb up  (Thursday)

Water at 6L today


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

CHEST & DELTS DEPLETION

All super sets done 5 times, 12 reps per exercise per set.

Superset 1

Incline Barbell Press

Incline DB Fly

SS 2

High to Low Cable Cross Over

Hammer Press

SS 3

Flat DB Fly

Hammer Grip DB Press

SS 4

Pec Deck

Machine Press

SS 5

Floor DB Press

Press Ups

SS 6

Standing Military Press

Side Laterals

SS 7

DB Front Raises

Machine Press

SS 8

Arnold Press

Rear Lateral Raises

SS 9

Wide Grip Cable Upright Row

Reverse Facing Hammer Press

SS 10

Round the World DB Laterals

Hammer Press

Again muscles felt lifeless post workout . Really flat now. Just arms tomorrow then a upper body circuit before carb up on Thursday morning.

Woke up 2lbs lighter from yesterday too... So was given extra 50g of carbs post workout!

4 more sleeps


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

That is one massive session. Smashing it.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> That is one massive session. Smashing it.


All lightish weights mate and not to failure remember tho.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

All going great in here! You are going to kill it come Saturday.

Whats your weight at now?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> All going great in here! You are going to kill it come Saturday.
> 
> Whats your weight at now?


Thanks buddy fingers crossed


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ARMS DEPLETION

All super sets done 5 times, 12 reps per exercise per set.

Superset 1

Standing DB Curls

EZ Preacher Curls

SS 2

Incline DB Curls

Spider-Man DB Curls

SS 3

Yates Hammer Strength Curl

DB Hammer Curls

SS 4

Preacher Machine

Seated Curl Machine

SS 5

Rope Extension

Overhead Rope Extension

SS 6

DB Overhead Extension

Hammer Strength Extension Machine

SS 7

Smith CGBP

Incline Skull Crusher Press leaning on Smith Bar (Flex Lewis movement)

SS 8

Underhand Cable Pushdowns

Pushdowns

Muscles feel and look utterly lifeless now  lost yet more weight overnight despite upping carbs yday. Flat ain't the word!! Bring on the carb up tomorrow .

3 more sleeps. Can't fu**ing wait!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Unfortunately didn't do well. Didn't make top 15. Not sure how it panned out.

I'm in good spirits though! Plan this year was to compete and hope to qualify for British Finals which I did. The standard was very very high and showed me I'm miles off where I need to be. Thankfully I'm youngish  so time for me to have a LONG off season and become a bodybuilder lol.

Here's some pics didn't actually get to hit any poses lol so here's some about an hour n 20 after stepping off stage. No junk in before anyone says it .

Onwards and upwards now time to grow 























































Unfortunately didn't do well. Didn't make top 15. Not sure how it panned out.

I'm in good spirits though! Plan this year was to compete and hope to qualify for British Finals which I did. The standard was very very high and showed me I'm miles off where I need to be. Thankfully I'm youngish  so time for me to have a LONG off season and become a bodybuilder lol.

Here's some pics didn't actually get to hit any poses lol so here's some about an hour n 20 after stepping off stage. No junk in before anyone says it .

Onwards and upwards now time to grow


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Massive admiration from the hard work you've put in.

For you just to get to the British finals was top buddy.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Massive admiration from the hard work you've put in.
> 
> For you just to get to the British finals was top buddy.
> 
> Onwards and upwards.


Great meeting you matey. Big things coming your way including the stage .

Brownies are epic too .

Thank you for the support bro!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Least you got on stage mate that's what matters! You've slogged your guts out this last year, hats off to you!

Now grow mutha fùcka!!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Great meeting you matey. Big things coming your way including the stage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully buddy!

Haha glad you like them mate.

Anytime, big things to come! Can't wait to see you up there again!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Well done mate, once again you look like an anatomy chart, you've accomplished some big things this year :thumb:


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

nevertheless you got good experience, congrats on that! tough sport competitively!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Least you got on stage mate that's what matters! You've slogged your guts out this last year, hats off to you!
> 
> Now grow mutha fùcka!!


Yeah mate even though I was up there like 5 mins lol I did still love it . And tbh your right coach said to me last night spent the year suffering on the stairmaster it's time to grow mofo!!!



Dieseldave said:


> Well done mate, once again you look like an anatomy chart, you've accomplished some big things this year :thumb:


Thank you buddy . Confirmed now condition ain't the issue just need some actual muscle now 



zeevolution said:


> nevertheless you got good experience, congrats on that! tough sport competitively!


Exactly and thanks. Shouldn't really complain got to finals in my first year competing.

Onwards and upwards.


----------

